# Clomid Chicks The "Oldies" !! Part 2



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting  to all




   

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, just to say I will be about tomorrow (Monday) but after that I am on nights for 7 days so although I will be around it'll be a daft times in the middle of the night, etc so I will try and keep up with you all.  Hope everyone had a fab weekend?  My BF came up from London and we just nagged for hours and it was fab


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Mrs Nikki

I thought I would just pop on and see who was about before i go out on my bike.

Birthday weekend was great. We went to the Blue Planet Aquarium yesterday which was cool then we went to Cheshire Oaks. I was very good and didnt buy anything. then we put dd to bed and had a lovely chinese and bottle of wine. I paid the price thi smorning when dd got up at 630am!!

I wont be around much in the morning as I have to take dd for her BCG skin test. So I wont be in work until about 12noon. But then I have to work until 5pm!! Thats gonna kill me

Have a lovely evening

Sal xx

Ps I hope Minxy(natasha) is ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, will just find our last messages in case i've missed anything.  Hope you are all ok.  AF got me Saturday, surprise surprise.  Bev, thought you'd like to know that them tablets really helped although I think the fact I could stay in bed till 4pm did too instead of having to work! Even managed to cope with our friends, who are due to with their first baby in a month, coming and staying over.  Catch you all later, just seen Natashas update poor thing.  Life is so [email protected]@dy cruel x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning.

DBB around at the mo so will pop back when she's gone.

Flower...sorry   got you honey  

Sal....glad your birthday weekend was lovely hun.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower so sorry af turned up  

Sal - glad you had a good birthday weekend hun.....naughty DD waking you up soooo early  

Kerry/ B3ndy / Binty /Mrs Nikki -   hope you are all OK.

We had a good weekend cooked DH his birthday dinner Friday (its actually his b'day tomorrow!) went out with friends for a mexican on Saturday (I drove!) and had a lazy day yesterday...DH's sister should have been coming over to see DH with her kids but let him down as usual    weather was horrible so we snuggled up and watched TV and read etc

catch you later!

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sal.. Glad you had a great birthday weekend
Flower.. Sorry   got you hun but glad she wasn't as painful as usual
Kerry.. tell the old   to go out so you can chat  to us 
Sarah.. what a lovely way to spend a Sunday

Well went for the plunge had hair permed on Friday and looks fab no more having to worry about drying it in the morning before work (normally took me an hour  ) the back on the cement mixer for the rest of the weekend finished the paths and dug up a new flower bed.  So sore and tired but at least its all nearly done.

Right best do some work and catch up on what happened on Friday.

Chat later

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope you all ok. Flower so sorry the witch got you hun. how did dh get on? Any good news?

I will catch up properly in abit when I have got htrough all the rubbish on my desk

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

its quiet again today!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya   god i could fall asleep, i'm exhausted! blasted AF.

Had some semi-good news about dh, although we have been here before so not getting to ahead of ourselves.  The one he went on thursday the boss he saw was very impressed and said dh would be perfect for the role. He has to just run it passed the other boss who is on hols and has asked dh to come in for a 2nd interview next tuesday.   the interview on friday would be a huge opportunity but dh can't decide how it went really, hard to tell, so just have to wait and see.  Thanks for asking x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm in now - so lots of   about innane things from me!!  

Flower - sorry to hear the witch arrived! but good news that those tabs did the trick - bet it made a hell of a difference. i've noticed since my laser treatment my af's are soooo much lighter and practically clot free...only lasts 3 days now instead of seven! bliss!...fingers crossed for your dh - isn't that the job he really wants? has he made his mind up about the one he was offered?

Kerry- hope you enjoyed your girls night in on Friday.

Binty - how did your dh like your new 'look' - sounds lovely!

Sarah - you got anything planned for your dh for his actual b'day? my dh's sister sounds like yours - we only live a 20 min drive from her and she's only been to our house 3 times in 3 years!

Sal - how you going to cope til 5pm tonight??! who's looking after dd 'post jab' ? 


had a top weekend - had an early night planned Friday but my folks came round with aunt and uncle that visiting and invited me to go with them to Eastbourne for weekend - so we did a mass shopping trip (my idea of heaven) on the Sat down at an outlet village in Kent...went to Eastbourne and spent evening drinking jugs of Pimms then spent Sunday on beach in glorious sunshine in Brighton.

it's mega wet and miserable in Essex today though - is it the same everywhere else?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like a fab weekend B3ndy!!!   Its pretty dire here although the sun is trying to come out!

dh has decided he will turn that job down (he has to tell them by tomorrow) as he really doesnt want it and is happy to take the risk, I left it upto him to decide but i think its the right decision.  he would hardly see me and says its no good that


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Especially when you need to jump on him so often!!!

I am so fed up. DH has got a gob on again and he is really doing my head in. ******!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is he still doing stupid hours?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan Flower

Oh Sal - it's not his 'time of the month' is it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

he is always having that time of the month!!

And he has promised that this will be the las of the silly shifts. But he always says that


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - maybe he's just worried about money and putting it by for a rainy day whilst he can get the extra hours. he physically wouldn't be able to keep those sort of hours up forever.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is he doing it for the extra cash Sal?[br]: 14/08/06, 13:32I feel like crying because its time of the month and i get the feeling some of you are fed up too so here are some group hugs to my special FF's xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you babe

                               

SAl x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooooooooooooh loads of               going round and sending you all some


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awwww lots of hugs to everyone.....    and kisses too                 

What is everyone up to tonight?  I am popping to waitrose (well posh I am  ) to get something special for DH's dinner tomorrow and get him a cake....can't be arsed to make one.....would be impossible with the naughty twins (fred and milt) can't beleive what an ANGEL Bow is  

Sun is starting to shine here


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

The sun will be out for the rest of the week - want to know how I know that - cause I am on nights all week so I'll miss it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Suns coming ou there too. Yipeeee

I think I am gonna have a nice early night. I might go out on my bike for an hour before bed and then into bed with a good book. DH can sort himself out when he gets home. I am oving anyway so he cxan stay well away!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like a good idea Sal, nothing beats being tucked up in bed with a book.  I stayed in bed on Sat as AF came and I felt so ill plus drugged up on all my PK's so either slept or read 

Nikki - how are you chick?  

thanks for the hugs, bubbles and kisses girls xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im ok hunnie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Nikki pop on and chat to us whilst we are sleeping  

Sal - you need to change your age on your signature as you are now 30!!!!!  

Nikki - hope you don't mind me asking but how old are you?  I am a nosey cow aren't I?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah yes you are  

No I don't mind - 34 hunnie, both me and dh - why?[br]: 14/08/06, 14:16And I will be leaving messages whilst you are all sleeping too


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

to you guys too!! 

no sign of any sun here - still bleak, windy (and I'm not on the Met anymore so it can't be me!!) and wet!

Sarah- it's a bowl of cereal or fish fingers and waffles for me tonight!! 

Sal - i'm prob ov'ing this weekend (dh is back Wed) i'm going to have to   him off with a big    for the next 3 months!   ...or maybe i'll move into the spare room (that way i'll get away from his snoring too!  )

Nikki - 34's a good age to be hon!!  (i'll be 35 in Feb!)


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im 35 in November - correction actually I am 34 and dh is 35 - he was 35 last May !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for pointing that out Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to   you all cause its nice to be back with you all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't believe me and dh will be 32 this year 

Awww thank you nikki! I want to get upto a round figure


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and it is lovely to have you back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God were a soppy lot today, and i'm the worst!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

flowerpot said:


> Awww thank you nikki! I want to get upto a round figure


Your wish is my command then [br]: 14/08/06, 14:25Wish granted sweetie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki just checking as I know how old the other 'oldies' are!!!!!  
Sal - you are the youngest of us all hun.....  that should cheer you up  
My Dh is 33 tomorrow   still acts about 15....he is such a fecking idiot.....sometimes he annoys me especially at 6.30am I AM NOT A MORNING PERSON  

Cheers for   nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sallystar said:


> and it is lovely to have you back


Thanks Sweetie


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I can feel a whole lotta love on the net today!!      ..flower - i'm just 'rounding u up!'   

that's boyz for you sarah - my dh was 35 in May - and he still gets kicks out of hiding in corners in our house and jumping out on me!! funny NOT!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right off to try for another little snooze with my cats


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww thank you! I've reached 500 !!! 

Sarah, you make me crack up sometimes  HA HA!!!!!! [br]: 14/08/06, 14:28oooh 505 

bye Nikki, happy snooze! sounds like bliss


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep mine is the same and he is 38 1/2 and dd acts older than him. And like you Sarah I am not a morning person

We are very luvved up today arent we.Long may it contiue.

Just got some time off next Tuesday for my cons appointment. See what this one says

Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that a fertility consultant sal?[br]: 14/08/06, 14:31wheres kerry?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just another Gynae but he gave me clomid 2 years ago. And it is the same department that gave me dd. I am gonna ask about them gondonals sp injections. The ones you have for ivf to induce ovulation. They dont like giving them because they are so expensive but as I have made an effort with my weight they might just


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Best of luck Sal. is that was Suzie (olive) tried?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not sure but i read about them somewhere on here. i think it will probably be our last chance. But if you dont ask you dont get


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nah can't sleep yet - mind too active, give it another hour on FF


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree Sal, worth asking. good luck.

Meant to say that on saturday when AF came as I say I was in bed most of the day and dh seemed quite quiet.  When I questionned what was up he was really upset that yet again AF had come and why it was so cruel.  I was feeling ok'ish about it until I realised how gutted he was.  i guess he feels like everything is against him at the moment


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

aw bless him. we forget sometimes that it is hard for them to. Give him a big hug off me and dd


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We do forget dont we.  he usually finds out we've failed another month when I'm screaming from the rooftops for painkillers and hwb


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Definately forget them!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Crikey you lot are gabbing today! Only went for lunch and your on page 4 already!

Big   to all my lovely ladies, don't know what I'd do with you!

DH just rang, our new mortgage completes tomorrow so we can finally pay off all our credit cards, and put £3k away for private IVF, if we need it! WOO HOO!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thats great new Kerry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I bet it feels lovely to be in that position and know the money is there should you need it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. I'm so excited about it! Silly really but its going to save us lots not having CC's or an overdraft! And I feel so much better knowing that if we want to do a private cycle we can do.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fantastic news Kerry   what a relief for you xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And if you dont need an ivf cycle a good holiday could be on the cards!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey was thinking about twiggy last night.....she got her BFP on those IVF injections it was twiggy wasn't it ?  Haven't heard from her for yonks!  

Will send some   round later ladies XXXX

fab news kerry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its a nice feeling for sure. we paid off our credit card with some of dh's redundancy money and even though we're skint because its now running out i feel so much better for knowing we dont owe it. Just the overdraft now but that can be sorted when he is back in work.
before he lost his job we discussed increasing our morgage to fund IVF but thats definitely on hold now x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I bet your glad you paid it off when you could. Thats what were like now. Don't want to just waste the money. Am cancelling all my credit cards too. At one pint I had about 7/8 now I have 3 and am cancelling 2. Just keep one for emergencies.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats what I've done, cut ours up and thrown them. we've got a few hundred left on one and thats it so i've switched it to a 0% one until dh gets a job and we can pay it off.  If i've learnt anything with dh's redundancy situation its if we cant afford it, we're not having it x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry I hope you have to spend that £3000 on baby things!!!!! 

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooooo shopping


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My dh has a new job he starts in a month and the moneys so much better - its allowing us to save my wages and live off his and pay back all his debts with my wages within a year - going to be tough but the quickest way we can see.  Takes a lot of stress out of things doesn't it if you know you are paying those debts off.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I second Kerry and flower on the cancelling ccards - i never had any until a few years ago then it got to 2 or 3 and i went silly - owed about four grand ... so we cashed in some isa's last year and paid our ccards off - don't own any now and dh just has one for work purposes - makes me feel much [br]: 14/08/06, 15:22talking of paying for fertility treatment - i read a post on the site last night from someone who was paying £10,000 for an ICSI cycle - does anyone know why it's so expensive?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah got to agree, especially on the stress thing. nothing so worrying as owing money. especially with things that your house is against


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

talking of paying for fertility treatment - i read a post on the site last night from someone who was paying £10,000   for an ICSI cycle - does anyone know why it's so expensive?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey   for ONE cycle?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

did anyone read about that woman who died after egg colection for ivf


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I was too scared to read it Sally I have to admit


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

No Sal, was it recently?  how come she died?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

apparently she was being treated in Leicester. and when they collected the eggs they ruptured a blood vesselin the womb. she is the first woman to die from an ivf procedure. I think it was either Wednesday or thursday.
Quite scary reading and very very sad for her dh. she said she would of done anything for a baby


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, meant to ask you did you get any nice pressies for your birthday? 

oh god thats so sad, her poor dh  

Can't wait to get out of here, only 20 mins to go   going to Tesco on the way home and then crashing in front of the TV hopefully


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So very very sad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

anyone watching Love Island? it was so funny last night!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I got some lovely pressies. Clothes,perfume and some theatre ticktes and of course my Egypt trip(cant wait)

I am off home now to collect my little brave soldier(dd)

Catch you later and have a lovely evening

Sal xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sally when you off to Eygpt - I go in a month


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the end of November. where you staying??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal - where has your "light of my life" gone on your signature


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was messing abou twhen I changed my age. I will post a new piccie of the little treasure when I remember how to shrink them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry for tmi but i've just been to loo and (TMI) I normally get clots, due to the endo, but I have just had a massive one it was much worse than I normally get. wonder if the cyst has burst or something. either that or the endo is coming back worse. it quite shocked me actually as usually by today CD3 it starts becoming a bit lighter [br]: 14/08/06, 15:49ah right  It looks like that little walking orange thingy is the light of your life!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh Flower - that sounds horrid - keep an eye out for any more pain and if it gets worse i'd get down to A&E if the cyst has burst - can't it be dodgy if it has? or do they just leave them? (yeah - the £10,000 was for ONE cycle - mind boggles!)

see ya Sal - 'speak' tomorrow

yes - i saw 'Love Island' last night - how DRAMATIC was Sophie!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will thanks B3ndy, AF pains has calmed right down today, not needed any PK's   I think if it was the cyst i'd be in agony like last time it ruptured.  will take it easy tonight anyway. i feel a bit dizzy, i'm not surprised!

She was VERY dramatic!!  Apparently Leo is coming in next to see callum 

how come it was so expensive just for one go?

 see ya girls xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...£10k! Blimey thats a lot, have no idea why its so expensive, but quite scary  

Sal...pressie's sound lovely hun. Not sure if we're going to Egypt in October or not, bit scared to fly that way at the moment! But thats just me, a big wimp!  

I read about that poor lady too, very sad. 

Flower....Oh heck   wonder what it is hun. Hope its not endo rearing its head.

This afternoon has flown by, didn't realise its 4pm already! And I ahven't thought about chocolate all afternoon!  

Sophie needs a kick up the bum!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Goodness me you guys have been busy chatting I've got bogged down at work so going to read the last 5 pages and will be back to chat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off shortly so bye bye everyone...enjoy you evening and I will 'talk' to you all tomorrow!

Sarah XXXX


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower  (that'll be interesting to watch Leo and Callum go 'fist to fist'!)

  Sarah - hope dh has a good b'day meal!!



Kerry - i think it's v expensive coz of all the 'stuff' they do during the whole process....mind you when we spoke to our consultant last about the cost of a cycle of private IVF, all in (drugs, scans etc) it was going to set us back around £6,500


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think I've caught up with you all now  

 Sarah have a great evening
 Flower hope it's not the cyst hun I had one burst a couple of years ago they thought it was either a cyst or an appendixisus (sp)
Kerry.. feels great when you've paid everything off we did it this year and are now saving what we used to pay the cc companies into what we call our holiday/baby account
Sal.. pressies sound great - bet you can't wait till November - I've always wanted to go but dh doesn't like the sound of it  
Mrs Nikki.. what time you starting this evening?  have you managed to get any sleep or are these girlies keeping you up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...blimey thats a lot too!   Our GP told us it would be about £3.5k private with drugs. Will have to check on that! More saving I think!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was always a little apprenhensive about going to Egypt but dh always wanted to. But to be honest the security is 10 times better there than over here and in Europe. And I suppose I came to thinking that maybe the Trafford centre was as much a target. 

Flower   That soubnds horrid. Keep an eye on it like B3ndy says

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

_*Blimey you lot can chat!! I just thought i'd log on to catch up with you all and find that you've written 6 pages - you must all be very busy at work 

Kerry  - Excellent news on the mortgage hunny.

Flower  - Glad the pills worked hun, they'll be worth a shot next month anyhow if you come on during the week. I did find they helped an awful lot. How big a clot was it? I was passing HUGE clots when the endo returned last time, I could actually feel myself passing them they were so big around the size of a large strawberry at times, sorry if tmi.

Sal  - Sorry to read DH has a "dog" on again, lets hope whatever is bothering him soon disappears. That is awful about the lady dying whilst going through EC, how on earth will her DH cope with that.

B3ndy  - Blimey that is a lot of money for ICSI, no idea why?!

Binty  - Ahhh someone who has been busy today!!

Sarah  - hope your DH appreciates your efforts for his birthday!! Have a fab evening.

Mrs Nikki - Your financial plan for the next year sounds wonderful, good luck.

Well as planned I had my first day off today, it has proved my theroy of "what on earth would I do with myself if I finished work very early for maternity leave?" as hard as it is to keep my mind on work and get out of bed in the mornings without DH at home with me I find it very difficult to entertain myself (don't tell him that, it'll make him feel special!! ). But I did manage to stay in bed until 9 and then go back to bed for an hour at 3 so I don't think I did too bad 

I'm sending you all some  to cheer you all up, along with some  and . Thinking of you all.....

Bev xx*_


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad you've had a ncie day Bev, good that you got some rest too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya Bev  Keep resting up honey. If you feel like a nap have one. thats what I did and after dd was born i still slept whenever I felt like it

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going soon. Have a nice evening lovelies  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Bev - nice to hear you're making the most of your day off! sounds like my kind of day!  

right chicks - must go do some work - no news for tomorrow but lots of gaps in programme that need to sort

'speak' tomorrow - have a nice night!

 

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy and  Kerry


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry & B3ndy have a great night
Bev.. sounds fab  - rest when you need to 
Sal.. not long to go till you go home


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal - fab new piccie!  She is adorable....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

very sweet [br]: 14/08/06, 16:58Right logging off now as have a couple of things to finish before I leave at 5:30 - will try to chat more tomorrow 

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad you like it.  A little dark but I am no David Bailey

Binty  I am at home already!!

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Logging off too, speak tomorrow!  Sal good luck with appointment hun!!

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just thought I'd log on and see if anyone is around. Feeling   had a call before from an old school friends mum to invite me, DH and best friend and her DH to said friends 30th on bank holiday.....she just "happened" to drop into conversation that she (my friend) is 16 weeks pg. Now I know I'm being a cow, but I feel so sad and jealous and sick and deprived......I'm sorry for the me post. The other friends invited I haven't seen for 10 years, and one has a new baby and new DH, the other I'm not sure about. I'm just not sure I can face going, is that really selfish of me? I can't face the questions about when we're going to have kids or the "Oh don't worry it'll happen" comments. My mum just told me that our GP (the lovely one who's PG) says that i should reply "Actually its not that easy when you have fertility problems..." and make them feel guilty. But if I don't go I won't have to do it.

Sorry again, just needed to vent. I know this is nothing new andwe've all been through it and are going through it, but it just gets so hard doesn't it?

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm here hon!! sat here on my lonesome so thought I'd log on and saw you were online!

sorry to hear you're feeling  ....i was just mounting up on the way home all the people I know who are due to give birth before Xmas and it made me 

It's up to you whether you go or not to this do - but don't feel bad if you don't go - you've got to put YOU and YOUR feelings first at the minute - and don't for one second feel guilty - YOU come first. I'm fed up with playing the 'I'm alright with everyone else being pregnant' ...so now if I don't want to see someone (in particular pregnant friends) I just tell them I'm not in the mood to see them and if they don't like it tough!

thinking of you!! 

S
XX

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks honey. Your right, I won't feel guilty if we don't go. I speak to my BF and see what she thinks.

Sorry you were   too. Take care, speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kerry [br]: 14/08/06, 22:38Morning ladies x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies - just a quickie as I have an appointment in a bit!
 to Kery & B3ndy sorry I wasn't around last night for you....how are you feeling today?
Nikki - how was last night's shift  

Sal - loving the pic of DD she is beautiful  

Flower, Binty et al - Hiya and chat later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Kerry B3ndy  How are you both feeling today?? And after we had such a loved up day yesterday. Sorry i wasnt about for you both but I am here now

Flower,Binty sarah Morning peeps 

Sal xx[br]: 15/08/06, 08:42Forgot t o say me and dh made up again!!

Only problem is you know what happens when you make up!! Well he is suppose to be keeping away from me as I didnt want to get "caught"(not that thier is much chance) But hey that means I will be having a 2ww with you lovely lasses oh what joy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
Awww Kerry & B3ndy  you both ok this morning?  Really sorry you were sad last night kerry but i'm glad B3ndy was around xxx

Sal, glad you've made up   is it ok to get preggers on reductil?

 everyone else, Bev your day off sounds perfect to me!!!

Catch you later xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have heard conflicting comments about ttc and reductil. But I have stopped taking it now anyway. I wanted to see if I could manage to loose the weight without the pills helping me. So far so good


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck hun  I have every faith in you, you've done so well xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I'm sorry about last nights little breakdown! Feel a bit better today but still  . DH was out last night so I moped around and then went to bed. Think the   pills ahve definitely kicked in now! I'm back to being a fully fledged mentalalist!  

Hope everyone is ok. Thanks for being so wonderful


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to say that the (tmi) clots seem to have stopped now, Bev they were huge like you describe. horrible. I felt absolutely drained last night but not too bad today. Didnt take clomid last night as felt all unecessary so prob tonight CD4. I dont really know why I'm bothering, tempted to stop them as they are never gonna work now. will discuss with dh tonight x[br]: 15/08/06, 09:19Awwww we've all been there Kerry and know just how you feel  xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry    Glad your feeling a little more chipper. Like Flower says we have all been there so dont worry about it let it all out


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks.....just a quick hello to you all as I've got to be in work at 1030 this am - booo!

Kerry - glad you're feeling a bit more   chick....no cuddles before bedtime for either of us last night then...i went to bed early and then stayed up to watch Love Island - they're putting more people IN than OUT. Have you decided whether or not to go to the party yet?

Sal - you  ...was it worth it?!!  ...am loving piccie of dd too - she looks a real character!

Flower - good news the clots have stopped .....you may or may not want to but my acupuncturist advised me when I was losing lots of clots post op that there's a sort of 'tonic' you can buy in the health food shops called 'Floradix' - it basically replaces all the iron that you lose when losing lots of blood, + some other good vits etc..she says it helps to replace the energy...it might be worth a try - i never managed to get any coz i never got to the health food shop when it was open due to my silly shifts but i'm going to try at the weekend.

Sarah- how did the romantic b'day meal go?

Nikki - you're probably mega tired right now and ready for a kip?

Howdy Bev and Binty - how you both doing?

I'm feeling a little more   today - think it was a case of missing dh, being on my own and getting all morose (I'm not very good being on my own for long periods of time coz I think about things too much!!) talking of thinking of things though i think what started to get me   was the thought of putting everything back by 3 months and I'm worrying if we're doing the right thing or just delaying everything by too long?


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...yep we were both wothout cuddles. DH went to meet a friend after training, said "I won't be late" then strolls in at 11.30! Not late I know, but it is a school night! PLus he fell at training and has bruised his hip, better not affect his performance this week!  

Flower...glad the clots have stopped hun, sounds horrid for you. The tonic B3ndy suggested sounds good. Might be worth a try. 

Sal....  

Nikki....hope your shift went ok hun. Get some rest.

Sarah....pop back when you can hun.

Binty...morning hun, still please with your new "do"? Did DH like it?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww B3ndy and Kerry  If I could of I would of come down and given you both a big hug. As it is B3ndy yours is on the way down the M6 and Kerry yours is coming down the A34.


B3ndy  thats a very polite discription of dd. I usually say shes a bugger and my mum says shes a character!!

Flower  I get clots like that sometimes. They are horrid and really take it out of you

Binty  I forgot about your new do. Do you like it??

Sarah  Did dh enjoy his birthday? 

Sal x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

B3ndy, I am so sorry you are feeling so low, it is difficult when you have too much time on your own.  Dh works a late shift every other week, so i am on my own every evening.  I can understand about putting ttc on hold, it took me a while to get my head round taking a break but it does feel nice not worrying about what cd you are on etc.  I have also started acupuncture and she was pleased that I was taking a break as it means she can do more as they have to be careful in the 2ww.  I am using this time to top up all my vitamins, do acupuncture and I am also taking chinese herbs.  When are you ttc again?  Hopefully I will be from mid October but I am still waiting for my HSG so that could delay things.

Kerry, if you don't feel up to seeing your friends don't and don't feel guilty about it, you have to do what is right for you and ifthey are good friends they will understand how difficult it is for you.  I hope you are feeling better today.

Flower, sorry to hear about your rough time with AF, hopefully you are over the worst now.  Good luck for dh for the job he wants.

Sarah, glad the kittens are settling in well, it sounds like you have your hands full!!

Sal, keep up the weight loss, I am sure it will make a difference.

Nikki, maybe we are twins!!!  I am 35 in November too   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, totally know what you mean. Its nice sometimes to have the house to yourself of an evening but if its too often it does send me crackers too     A break from ttc might be just what you need hun, what does dh think?

Sal - DD is gorgeous


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya just popped on for a sneaky read not much time to chat   Tracy so good to see you hun  and   for you  

BTW its DH's b'day today!!!!! and the lucky thing had DIY to do today as I broke the shower head whilst in the shower...sounds a bit dodgy doesn't it   was only showering honestly!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you sure Sarah!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry I dont know what day it is most of the time

sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

quite sure Flower!!!!  

Sal - don't worry that's old age hun  

Guess what DH want's for his b'day dinnner!!!! Fish Finger Sandwiches!!!!!    
Hmmmm I have bought Salmon and Dill Fish Cakes and gonna make cheesy mash (his fave) to go with it!!!  

I have accupuncture later today at 5pm so will be totally chilled out this evening!!! BTW DH had his accupuncture on Friday and Saturday and totally loved it!!!! he has another session booked Saturday 26th August!!!!!  

BTW I gave in last night and asked my pendulum (Yep I am a witch!) if I would have a healthy baby and it said YES!!!!   BUT only one!!!!    It got confused when I asked if it would be this year...however it said I would get pregnant this year....hope that doesn;t mean another m/c!!!!  
Guys don't tell me off for doing this as DH has banned me from asking  it q's about fertility   
Last week with the kids I asked my pendulum if Lauren would have lasagne for dinner at the pub!!!!  It said yes!!! when she ordered it we all pi$$ed ourselves laughing   

Anyway sorry for being weird I blame you lot    afterall I can't blame clomid


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you certainly entertain me!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And me!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooo spooky


Just wrote a post and then got thrown out.

I wont be on until later tomorrow as I have to take dd for her full blown BCG jab. Her skin test hasnt come up at all so she needs the full blown vacination.

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww bless her x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she went totally ballistic yesterday. she even kicked the nurse and she screamed cried and generally wasnt happy. She is usually quite good but it was a different nurse and doctor. and the stupid doc turned round when he was filling the syringe and she saw the needle. that was it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless. Don't you normally have your BCG in secondary school? We did, it was horrid for us at 14 let alone for lovely little DD!  Hope it goes well hun.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Some hospitals vacinate when they are babies like St Marys and Wythenshawe because they are classed as high risk areas. but dd was born in Trafford General and it isnt a risk area. they tend to vacintae the minority groups. but we have been advised to have her done as she is travelling to Egypt. and my Mum had TB and it is a horrible illness. So I thought I might as well get her done now before she goes. doesnt make me feel any better though when she screams


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon sorry logged on then had to go out to a meeting.

Just going to catch up I'll be back in a bit


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh poo Sal - make sure you've got plenty of treats for her in your bag....ouch! talking of jabs i'm booking my yellow fever one - how long before you went away did you have yours?

Sarah  - please reveal all with your pendulum - what does that involve then?

Thanks for all your IM's girls - sorry to sound so mopey today - dh will be back in the early hours tomorrow so plenty of cuddles !!  

as I said to Sarah - even though I've never even met you girls you've all given me more support and help over the last year than my supposed 'real' friends....it means a lot

love you all        

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooo B3ndy I can feel a bikini and leg wax coming on before dh comes home. Let him see what he has been missing. I had my yellow fever about 4 weeks befre I wnet. But that was only because I have to do it when I remember or I never get round to it

hiya Binty


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. sorry you were feeling   yesterday - sounds like you are feeling a bit better today.
Sal.. poor dd I can't stand the sight of needles alway have to close my eyes  
B3ndy.. no doubt dh will put a smile on your face when he gets home  
Sarah.. you busy again today  
Flower.. glad AF isn't so painful today - it's def an idea to talk to dh about maybe having some time out

dh loves my hair so does my male cat he keeps waking me at night cause he jumps up and then lays on it whilst digging in his claws  

Well got to get lunch now not sure if I'll be able to log back on this afternoon but will try

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I amoff in a minute fellow clomid chicks

We have swimming lessons tonight.

Have a great evening ladies

B3ndy  try not to suffocate dh when he comes home

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll try not to Sal!!  ...i've got to be careful anyway coz of having my jab next week! 
have fun swimming!

ola binty- blimey you sound a busy bee!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

glad I make you all laff if nothing else....I never had my HCG jab not even the test to see if I need it.....am scared now!!!!!

B3ndy - WE NEED AN OLDIES MEET DONT WE?

BTW DH had my car last weekend when I was away and got  I home last night to a speeding fine  of £60 and 3 points the thing is DH had an interview Friday for a driving instructor and he is thinking of taking it and starting training - will that go against him....should I take the points   bTW 84 mph in a 70 area

Bye sal XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just been over to see my friend who starts maternity leave today, its the really good friend who me and dh are friends with her and her dh and have been for years but we also work together. quite emotional really, am so happy and excited and took flowers and some pampering stuff for her but everyone talking about it made me quite choked.  I think I did well I suppose


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done you Flower you were very brave.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just a quickie, Sarah YES you should take the points!  The points are much easier on us women anyway but your DH will struggle with points if he wants to do the Driving Instructor training.

Hope this helps.

Bev x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep i agree, i think it will go against him if he gets the points with what he wants to do Sarah ..


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Bev  and Flower but he will have to make it up to   me  forever!!!!!! Hmmmmm am thinking of lots of ways he can do it but can't post them on here


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - is this the same girl you were telling us about a while back? good on you to go round and see her... it obviously took a lot but shows how strong you are.

Sarah - i'd take the points if your dh is def about wanting to take a career in it...it wouldn't look good - do you have any other points on your licence? (   at his punishment - it could bring a whole new meaning to PENALTY points!  )

as for a clomid oldies meet I think we should have one, specially after our failed attempt earlier in the year .... anyone else think it's a good idea?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy  Yes thats the one, i remember being on here in tears talking to you all when she told me early in the year she was expecting, now theres only one month to go.  i'm ok most of the time, we go out etc, but just certain times like when she told people, today with her leaving work and no doubt when the little one comes it makes me sad.

Thanks for the reply to my hotmail, i've clicked on "date" it seems to be working now thanks, couldnt work out what was going on as the messages arent in order!!!

Sarah....ooooooh lets think of lots of things he can do to repay you 

I am definitely up for an oldies meet, i would love to meet you all properly but, i think it was sarah i said it to, i'm gonna have to wait for me and dh to sort our money situation out etc when he gets a job. everything "nice" like that is out of the window at the moment


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did I tell you abut my speeding ticket the other week?? DH opened it and thought it was him, but it wasn't it was me when I used his car the other weekend! Oops! 42mph in a 30mph! I was later for my nails appt! Anyway, my first 3 points, but could have done without the £60 fine! DH already has points and cos he drives I'll end up taking some of his too!

B3ndy...I think we need a meet up defo! With DH's or not? I talk to you lot more than I talk to my mum & dad! And DH!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh lets do without dh's!! girls night out!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

defo girls night out!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What about towards Xmas, gives people time to sort cash out (I'll need to save up!) then we can book somewhere and arrange travel?

So far:
Kerry
Flower
B3ndy
Sal

So Sarah, Binty, anyone else?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good idea  xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sorry v busy - count me in for the meet up


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty you work to hard. You put us all to shame

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be up for a girls night!! how about end of Oct/beg of Nov - that way it won't be too near Xmas either so people wont be caught up saving for Xmas too.

btw - i've just had a call back from the patient advisory people at my PCT - looks like my phonecall today was worth it  - my hosp appt has been moved forward two weeks  ...it's amazing what can be done if you phone the right people!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news B3ndy!  

End Oct/start Nov is fine for me. And your right, still time to save for Xmas too. Where? Stratford again? 

Sal..when do you go away hun?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great news B3ndy   just goes to show eh! x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We are away the end of October then again at the end of November. sorry to be a pain girls. but go with the majority and I will fit in around you lot

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah same here, you lot decide then when i can afford to book my room I will  xxx[br]: 15/08/06, 15:15ooooh just noticed we have games, if you click on "charter" which is next to the profile button at the top. when did that come or has it always been there


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

been there a bit. I tried having a go but I was totally [email protected]

I am trying to find somewhere nice (not to expensive) fo rme and dh to finally get married. Any suggestions??

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you want abroad?  not as far as the carribean though?  Cyprus and Italy do lovely weddings, and even nice parts of mainland Spain. if you dont want to go too far. I got married in jamaica and have been to a wedding in barbados too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

wow Jamaica

We were looking at getting hitched here then going to somewhere in the Indian ocean.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

So you want to get married up here, manchester/cheshire way?  Hotel or hotel civil ceromony?

yeah, my wedding day was fantastic we had an amazing time and i dont regret it one bit, but was disappointed in Jamaica itself, wouldnt go back there


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal you tell us when your away and we'll work round you! Can't not have you coming to the meet up missy!

When do you want to get married? Round here there are a few places, but depends what you want hun and how much you want to spend.

Have tried the games, am addicted to Blocks, but don't know how you build your score on the list, I send it each time but nothing has come up!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am so excited we have games  !!!!

I attended a lovely hotel at the Deanwater think it was up your way kerry?  they had the full wedding and party there, really lovely place.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am glad you told me that. We have looked at Jamaica.

but we thought manchester/cheshire then all our family can come then honeymoon somewhere really luxuriuos for me dh and dd. as this will be my 2nd time and dh doesnt like a fuss we want something small and intimate. We only need something for about 40 guests as i have a really small family and most of dh's are in Oz


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

we all sound pretty flexible - looks like beginnning of Nov might be best bet? and yeah stratford seemed pretty reasonable last time.....i can do lifts for anyone 'dawn sarf'.

Flower - Jamaica - sounds v.romantic.

Sal - have you ever considered the Lakes? my dh's friend was getting married for the second time and didn't want a big do - he got hitched at a really nice place may even have been a hotel in the Lakes and they thoroughly recommended it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah Sal, I think you could find a nicer place for your honeymoon. It is cheaper than the other carribean islands but if you can push your money a little bit further I would. Barbados is beautiful but it was expensive although we did stay in a 4star+ hotel. we went with Virgin and they were fantastic, I'd definitely travel long haul with them again. oh its so exciting!!![br]: 15/08/06, 15:46it was romantic B3ndy. the main problem we had is that you cant go out of your complex as it isnt safe and dh was like a caged animal. we also had the mums and dads and sister with us so we were all on top of each other a bit. in barbados its very safe and you can go to the local bars etc with the locals and have a great old time!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm can't seem to catch up with you all at the mo.

Stratford did sound good last time why not same hotel etc the only time I can't make it is 1-4th Nov as I'm away with friends but any other time is fine along as I get my college assignments done before hand. 

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You don't need to ask me I am deffo coming on girlie night !!!!!  Am away from 11th November for 2 weeks in NEW YORK AND SOUTH BEACH MIAMI!!!!

Nope my first ever points on my license!!!!!  Even though I am terrible for speeding around these country roads, dodging sheep and deer    30 MPH I mean who drives that slow

MALDIVES ? SEYCHELLE? BALI ? Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya girls!! speak tomorrow
lots of love xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower!!

what's the consensus on dates then? 

Sarah - cant do from Nov 11th for 2 weeks
Binty  - can't do Nov 4/5
Sal - can't do end of Oct or end of Nov
flower - flexible
B3ndy - can't do Nov 11/12  Dec 2/3rd  Dec 16th/17th
Kerry - ??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well 18th Nov is my birthday! I can do any other weekend, we don't have much on around then.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off shortly too    

B3ndy I can do any other dates no problem nothing planned in October and early November however I would rather not do the 7th/8th as might be busy getting ready for my hols - sorry  

'talk' tomorrow..... 

[email protected]@dy Hell Kerry it doesn't seem 5 mins since it was your 30th!!!   do you know I have been on FF about a year now....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Scarey isn't it! I've been on 1 year and 5 months! And yes, Ill be 31 before you know it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just wanted to say a quick    to Mrs Nikki who will be logging on when we are all snoozing tonight    Miss you hun   
XXXXXXX


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well i'm not back from Africa til Oct 6th ...then we have a charity ball to go to that weekend....i've got to give work 6 weeks notice in case they've got me down to work a weekend...and they're probably going to make me work loads as pay back for Sept! 

sarah  - did you mean Nov 4th and 5th? the 7th is a Tues and the 8th is a Wed

Kerry - I remember your trip to gay Paree last year - blimey that's gone quickly.

by the sounds of it early Dec might be better? we're all such busy bees!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Early Dec is fine with me, or even after xmas, although money might be tight!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God at this rate it's looking like 2007!!   [br]: 15/08/06, 16:50right - am offski now chicks - got to wrap a few things up before leaving for the day

have a good night everyone

 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there you oldies!!
I love that. When I logged on and saw it I knew it woud be you guys. Gosh time has really flown since I was last on here. Tried a couple of times but the site was down. It is lovely to hear you are all staying strong even through the tough times and yes I can imagine that there have been lots.
It would be great if you could all meet up I am sure stratford wont know what has hit it!
Well just wanted to update you all. I am now 33 weeks and all is going well.I had terrible morning sickness until week 16 and on week 19 ended up in hospital for the weekend with hyperemesis.(dehydration) My scans have shown that all is well but I have chosen not to find out the sex of the baby. I must say there are days when I still dont feel it is real that is until I get a big kick! I know I am so lucky to have got this far and really do send you all lots of positive vibes all the time.
Continue to stay strong,but most of all good old clomid friends!
Love to you all Gossips.xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Gossips

fellow clomid 'Oldie' good to hear you and bump are doing well -   at you being 33 weeks already - WOW can't believe it's gone so quickly!
You must be enjoying your summer holidays minus the school children - have you started maternity leave yet?
Good luck and keep in touch - let us know when jnr arrives.

take care

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I want to go home and to bed!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicks

Mrs Nikii I hope your in bed now madam  

How are we all today? Wasnt it lovely to hear from Gossips. I cant believe she is 33 weeks. Like Bev it has gone so quick . i must admit though I have started to think about Christmas  and I have been saving at Morrisons for weeks already.

Sorry for disappearing to quick yesterday and not saying bye  My elderley neighbour came round and needed a lift so I hadf to take her then rush off to swimming lessons. Then by the time I got back i had missed you all . but hey swimming lessons went well and dd is really improving. She is not happy this morning as we have got the clinic at 10am for her vacination. My Mum has been out and bought her a pressie for being brave(bribe) 

We ahev decided near enough on the wedding details. We are going to have a civil ceremony here and a very very small reception then off to Sri Lanka for 1 week then the Maldives for the next week. It is 2 places we have always wanted to visit and this seems the perfect oppurtunity. Just got to sort out the venue for the ceremony. Flower have you heard of Chancellors the Univerzsity conference and hotel? Well they do weddings and it is quite nice. and we get a discount!! and also Quarry Bank mill. So it could be one of those. 

Well I better go and have a shower before I take madam for this ordeal. I will pop on when I get to work about 11.

hope your all ok

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Gossips - lovely to hear from you!!! Wow 33 weeks thats gone really fast.  Do let us know when your new arrival comes and best of luck! xxxx

Sal - I have heard of it but can't think where it is hun ^idio^

How are we all?  Wish it was Friday, I'm shattered! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

I agree Flower I keep thinking its thursday today    did not sleep well last night and usually sleep really well after acupuncture    Grey cat came in through cat flap and frightened bowie so go up to lock it and couldn't get back to sleep as Bow was lay on my chest loving me  

Mrs Nikki - You OK?

Sal - sounds lovely your honeymoon  

 everyone !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say girls that dh got a 2nd interview for that job for next Tues  and last night someone phoned him to ask if he wanted to do 6 months temporary in birmingham (we're in manchester!), the annual salary is 20 grand more than the job he has just left! they would pay for a B&B and evening meal and mileage.  But he'd have to be away all week and come home at weekends. he said even though the money is fantastic, he couldnt leave me that long. Ahhhhhh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I'm very   today! Don't know why, but also feel like I'm going to   any minute. I'm getting to the point where I can't face getting up in the morning to come here! How awful is that! Fecking DBB is in her fecking nightie AGAIN and I just want to punch her! 

Sorry!  

Gossips....lovely to hear form you hun. Glad everything is going well for you. We've missed you. xxxxxx

Sal...bless DD, give her a   from us FF's. I work 2 mins from Quarry Bank Mill!

Flower....Not long till the weekend hun. Thats great news about DH's 2nd intereview. Shame the 6 months is so far away though, would have been good. My dad commutes to London every week, and York, goes Monday comes back Thurs/Fri and its hard work.

Sarah...that nasty cat. Poor Bow.

B3ndy...morning missy, how are you?

Nikki....hope your  (couldn't find a bed one!!!) now.

Well, DBB is here all bloody day, great. Read an article in the Express from yesterday about the GI diet and its benefits for PCOS. Interesting, although I already knew most of it.

xxxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies

Thought I pop on and say hello.  How is everyone? 

Kerry, Sorry about you feeling down and that DDB is being horrid    sending you  

Take care 
Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

does she swan about work in her nightie then in front of everyone?! deary me.  its probably the clomid hun, hopefully it will settle down really soon  xxx

hiya Kim  how are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...yes she does...the builders are here and everything! She looks like she's wearing a huge flowery sheet! She's dressed now thak god! I know its the Clomid, finding t hard this time!

Kim...thanks hun   How are you doing?

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What is she like! me and dh are always saying about the girl next door who is in her pyjamas all day, she has 3 children but they are at school and how hard is it just to stick a pair of jogging bottoms and a vest on or something! she puts the bins out at the front dressed like that. no wonder her husband has left her 

btw, Sal honeymoon idea sounds wonderful [br]: 16/08/06, 10:20

very quiet today! can't be bothered with work today and I've got lots to do.

Feel like me and dh havent had a good night out for so long together with us watching the pennies so so looking forward to Saturday night, i'm gonna get dressed up! when dh joined my gym we got a restaurant voucher for the hotel for £40 so we've booked a table to use that and last night mum and dad gave me £30 and said we had to use it to go out and enjoy ourselves. so were getting a taxi there and having some drinkies after  Can't wait!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....I do that on Sundays! Not all day though, just the morning and while I'm cleaning! He he he   Hope DH doesn't leave me! Your meal sounds lovely, I hope you both have a lovely time.

I can't be arsed either today. I'm busy for  a change so it'll make the time go quicker, but I can't be arsed with her coming in all the bleddin' time asking me something but not even finishing her sentence then walking off! Drives me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure he wont   How could he!

No honestly, she is like that EVERY day!!!  I love staying in my jim jams at weekend but certainly wouldnt stand out in the street like she does!!

god she sounds like a right one who you work for


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Kerry - Sorry your   hun, bloody   pills they are a pain in the **** arn't they!!  Yuk DBB walking around in her nightie, i'm suprised no one has said anything  

Flower - Saturday night sounds like a good plan hun, i'm sure you'll have a fab time.  20K more, blimey  

Sarah - Nasty grey cat  

Sal - Wedding plans and honeymoon sound fab, I bet DD is very excited about too.  Bless her...

I can't be arsed today, I have been to a dentist appointment already this morning and have a midwife one this afternoon which means leaving at 3p.m. plus unfortunately   its someone's birthday so I have to go out at lunchtime for Pizza    All go here!!!

So anyone got any plans for the weekend, other than Flower?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower you deserve a great night out hun   also that is sooo sweet what DH said bet mine would jump at the chance if he could take his PSP    

Kerry - I nearly brought my breakfast up thinking of DBB in a flowery nightie    I do my cleaning on a Saturday in my PJ's but don't answer the door in them I hide!!!!!!!  

Oops better dash have BT's @ 11am for the private cons they want 4 tests done AGAIN!  Rubella, Chalmidia, HIV and Hepetitus (lol @ sp)

Sal - Hope DD is OK  

Hiya Bev - We have a wedding to go to (DH is best man) but I am trying to just go to evening as they have sat me (on my own as DH on top table) to our pregnant friends (due v.v soon) I can't face a day of baby chat   feck em I might stay at home  
sorry did not mean to moan at you Bev - how rude of me!!!!!!  Got a night in Friday as DH stopping at the grooms so gonna have the girls round!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sarah, that sounds awful. isnt it always the way we end up next to the pregnant people.  kerry, have you decided what to do about that party yet - was it a 30th?

Hiya Bev


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...you and me both with the breakfast!   Don't blame you if you don't go to the wedding. But thisnk about it this way, its only for the meal, and as soon as speaches start she can't talk to you! Just drinks lots!  

Bev...you busy girl, take it easy when you get home won't you. Mmmmm...pizza!

Flower....she is a right one! Yuck!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm pizza


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah - I know how hard it is hun, I was saying the same to Kerry yesterday on MSN about having to go to a wedding myself this time last year and was put under enormous stress because of the baby questions, I remember it well  

Its so hard also as I said yesterday because part of me wants to tell you to go and try to have a good time and part of me thinks staying at home is a good idea, it really depends on how strong you feel on the day I think.  Some days I could cope with making whoever asked us when we were going to start a family feel guilty by throwing back a comment such as "we can't i'm infertile" that often shut them up (as long as it was accompanied by floods of  ) or the "we're having far too much fun practising for now thank you" comment which was always a good fob off, but more often than not I would try to ignore the question or walk away and let DH deal with it  

Hope your blood tests are OK.  Glad to see things are moving on....

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wise words Bev, its good to see that you were in the same position as we find ourselves in and look at you now!!  little Thumper is on the way    Its a good feeling to know we might be saying the same as you xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

You'll all be in my position some day soon, it has to happen the sheer amount of babydust i'm lobbing at you daily has to do something!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you lot cant half gas!!!

Kerry  Thank god for small mercies and she has got dressed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Bev


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal - How did DD get on?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she was ok. A few tears and a little tantrum and she kept saying " I dont feel like having it today" but other than that ok. My Mum bought her a my little pony watch and she is going to her friends for tea on FRiday as a treat. Thank god thats all her jabs done now for a while. 
Thanks for asking peeps

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww bless her, glad she is ok x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah bless her!  Here are some smilies for her, for being brave!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thans bev she will love them. Shame I have to work till 4pm!! But hey ho keeps me away from the fridge


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am here but v busy and DBB keeps marching, well shuffling, in to give me more! 

Back soon
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got jabs booked for next week girls - any      for me?!!  

how we doing today peeps?

sarah- you sound like you slept as well as me last night - think i was excited at dh coming home!  hope the evil grey cat got lost.

Flower - that sounds a good deal for your dh.....would it be worth it just for the cash for the 6 months? you would get used to it....my dh lived away mon-thurs for 3 years on and off...makes the weekends very precious and   !!

Kerry - sending you big   hon...i know how you feel - i just want to   someone at work today - am keeping my head down ....think i'm just feeling a bit emotional today coz i had a big heart to heart with one of my best mates last night (expecting her 3rd in 12wks) and i burst into tears coz i feel bad that i've been steering clear of her since she got preggers -she was so nice bless her - made me   more....so i agreed to go out with her and another mate who is due at end of Sept tomorrow night - not sure what let self in for.

Bev - got a busy day planned today then!! when do you start your maternity leave?

Sal - you're at work til FOUR    BLIMEY...that'll be a shock to the system!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww B3ndy   your strong and a real friend

Kerry  Give the fat  a   from me

FLower  Hope your not working to hard missy  

sarah  What a horrid  cat frigtening Bowie

Bev    No t long now hun I hope your taking it easy 

Binty  your probably working hard 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - i just feel bad coz this is an extremely important pregnancy for her (she had quite a traumatic second pregnancy...found out her son had a syndrome 10 weeks after he was born and went to hell and back) and they've had lots of tests this time round to see if everything's ok - so I want to be there for her, and excited - i'm just finding it hard. God - we were both in   talking about it last night.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

at least she knows and understands how your feeling. It would be worse if you had to keep it a secret. Were all here if you just want a quick cry or rant


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww B3ndy, I know exactly where you are coming from, like i said yesterday my friend is due in a month and I'm feeling all sorts of emotions. thank goodness we have our FF eh xxx

regarding dh, not sure really, he has told him that he'll think about it and see what happens with this other one on tues.  i guess ttc would be difficult but i'm coming to the end of my treatment anyway.  not sure i would like him not being there all week though and money isnt everything as i have learnt that this past few months.  fingerscrossed for Tuesday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just had a yummy scrummy chicken tikka sandwich on brown bread!!!!!

B3ndy - you are a good friend...unlike me I must be really rubbish and have scared them all off by   and avoiding them.  

Not sure what to do yet about wedding will see how I feel on the day....I know that the next time I see that cat I am gonna give it a kick and/or hose it with the hose pipe!!! Big Bully....just cos Bowie has no [email protected] is no need to bully him   can't wait for milton and freds to grow up and then they can beat the [email protected] out of him!!!!  

Flower - I have  for DH


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the 'cyber shoulder' girls...don't know what's wrong with me this month - i should feel more relaxed knowing nothing can happen for the next 3 months.

Flower - that's true - money isn't everything - as i learnt looking at my payslip y'day - although i was gutted at the drop in salary i'm much happier not working stupid hours...I've got my appraisal this week - I wonder if I can write that in there? ....   for your dh on Tues!

Sarah - is there anyway your dh's friends could put you on another table - surely they realise how unsympathetic they're being?    at you chasing nasty cat - i can just see you in your nightie with the hose on - your neighbours will think you're completely  

talking of babies I saw last night that Joanna - Ok article - had a baby girl yesterday - Mya Eve...lovely name


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh I wanted to tell you all apparently Victoira(stick insect) Beckham is pg again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Mya Eve is lovely. congrats to her.

 at Sarah.  I love the the picture of Bowie and the way it says my baby "bowie stewart" Awwwwwwwwwww

Really about posh spice?  I had read in a mag last week that they were on their hols trying again and she had been spotted at the Portland private hospital in london just before they went.  doesnt she have pcos?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not sure but it was in the paper yesterday that she was covering up again and they said they were going to make an offical announcement soon


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - glad you posted  that I am sure I read that she was pg again but couldn't remember where?  She has PCOS so she says but doesn't seem to have any probs conceiving silly moo  

Flower - glad you love bowie stewart too....I tell him he is mummy's best boy every day!!!!!

BTW how do I do a photo gallery?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

she wants to have a girl doesnt she, they'll probably just keep going until she does although you can only have so many caesarians i think?

Just spoke to dh and as its naughty tea night (weigh in night) we're having curry, with naan and poppadums with mango chutney, onions and raita dip


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you have to shrink your photos first then follow the steps. If you get stuck ask Kerry shes better at it than me and Tony is quite helpful

good luck it took me ages to do mine

Flower  I want to come to your house for tea


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Pizza was yummy, very random thing to do.  5 people in office dress sat in Dominoes at a lunchtime  .  Think they buggered the bill up too which was in our favour by about £10.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i could kill for a pizza


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too, could just eat a nice veggie one with tuna on  x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i could one with anything on I am not that fussy today


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yum yum Dominoes - my fave!!

My   she has PCOS - apart from the really bad skin she has no other symptoms at all - i also thought you could only have a max of 3 c sections - how does that work then...it's like Jamie Olivers wife who reckons she has PCOS too.... when the journos interviewed her when her book was out she didn't have a clue what she was talking about...and didn't even remember she'd been on clomid!!

Sarah - I'd offer to help with the photo album - but you remember the probs i had earlier this year!! i've since deleted all my pics by mistake and haven't tried again since!! ...i've got lots of new cake pics to put up too!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

feck it can't be bothered too technical for me!!!!

Hey if you wanna see bad skin you should see me this week....I have massive big crusty spots (hope you weren't eating whilst reading that  )  BUT af due Friday (I think) wasn't really counting this month but am CD29 today and think I ov'd around CD 17 ish....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i met posh years ago. and she is really short and her skin is terrible. David was luuuuuurvely though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooooh you met them?  get you !!!!  how come?

we saw david out and about in manchester years and years ago when he had just started in uniteds first team, he was in a bar where lots of people went. funny thing was he had exactly the same top and the same trousers as dh!!  ha ha.  i dont think dh could afford to keep up with his wardrobe costs now though


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no wonder she wears such high heels then!!

Sarah you're painting a particularly lovely picture hon!! [br]: 16/08/06, 13:56btw - am i missing a trick - but i've seen on the smudge77 post a post by petal pie saying she's got another bfp....did everyone already know this? - or am I having a 'senior moment'?!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah she told us i seem to remember?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Must be my age then.....either that or too much sleep!!   ...........actually I couldn't ever envisage having too much sleep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i hadnt noticed either so it isnt just you flower

I used to work for bt mobile in the service centre and they supplied all the utds team phone. They came into the service centre one day as davids phone was broke. she was with him. Terrible skin and she is only about 5 ft


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right i see.

maybe its me being  and i'm getting petal pie mixed up? !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I want to go home. We are struggling to find somewhere for our wedding. There will only be about 20 guests so we dont want to disappear into the venue


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal, what sort of area are you looking for?

I have a shed load of venue books here at work, I can't look this afternoon but am more than happy to look tomorrow - afterall got nothing better to do right now!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks bev  we are looking round manchester/cheshire. But it has to be really small as there arent alot of us and dh hates any fuss


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

are you wanting to get married and have a nice meal in the same venue like a hotel?

Kerry, just to update you about "what are you listening to at the moment" on chitter chatters, dh has downloaded rhianna for me so didnt have to pay so will let you know what i think.  also got christina aguillera only listened to half, pretty good upto now


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I shall see what I can fine tomorrow!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your very own wedding planner Sal !!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey I wouldn't go that far


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

any help is greatly appreciated. 

We were going to get hitched at Sale registry office then gofor a nice meal(probably curry) then go to Sri Lanka/Maldives hence the curry theme. Sounds a little cheap and nasty though. but we just want really small and quiet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds perfect to me if thats what you both want hun, can't you do that then?

our friends got married, gave us 4 days notice (dh was best man) and they had a registry office, meal in the pub and back to theirs for drinks and butties. it was a great wedding.  the most hectic part was rushing into town for some ribbon for the car!

 Bev, wedding planner - Sal you had better hurry up before Thumper arrives!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw DB and Posh in M&S at Handforth one night shopping. It was hilarious as every one else was flitting round them and I just looked her up and down and walked away....whilst ringing everyone I knew!    We were also in a bar in Manc one night and he came in with Ryan Giggs, one of the Nevilles and a couple of others and sat in the VIP bit. There was a free table/sofa next to them so we all sat down and starting texting all our friends. They got their drinks put on their tab, we scrabbled about with coppers to pay for the champagne we'd stupidly ordered! Again hilarious! PCOS my   And Jools Oliver.....pah I don't think so!

Sal...I know Etrop Grange is nice near the airport, but not sure on numbers. I'll try and think about some other places, must be loads in the cheshire countryside!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will have to add you lot to the list. that will put the mumbers up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

when you thinking of doing it Sal btw, next year?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

year after probably july 2008. We need to save more and just in case we get that elusive bfp


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah yes of course, as long as they dont want too much deposit of you so that you can cancel then its ok eh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry not been around much, very busy still! Makes a change huh! Anyway, pile is slowly going down!

Whats everyone doing tonight?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now.

Tea then bed for dd then cycle to meet dh then collapse into bed

Catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm leaving in about 10 mins, off to asda to get my curry tea, then straight to WW for weigh in  then home to my sofa with the curry and probably watching England! you?

[br]: 16/08/06, 15:44 Sal see you tomorrow. meant to ask you how things were with dh, tell us tomorrow xxx

[br]: 16/08/06, 15:44I'm off soon girls too, see you tomorrow 

xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Diva Fever tonight   !!! then nice tea and bed, shattered today!

Have a nice night both of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower  Sal

have a nice night - good luck for weigh in Flower!! Sal - happy cycling (can't believe you're still doing it...lots of good training for that Blackpool bike ride though!)

Kerry - how you doing hon? has DBB gone to put her nightime nightie on? (since ditching her daytime one? )

i've got a nice night in with dh planned to 'catch up' on lots of cuddles   and got to go and pay a rather large bill for some bathroom tiles ....our bathroom is FINALLY getting tiled tomorrow!! (the floor that is - walls next week)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm off in a bit too girls so enjoy your evening.....I am popping to see a friend after work then home for dinner and an early night.......shattered too.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah! have a good night hon - get yer feet up!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah, have a nice night.

B3ndy...she's gone to see a supplier, in clothes rather than nightie! Kept her out of my hair for a while anyway! Silly  Aw bless, glad DH is back for   hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sarah and flower have a lovely evening

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going soon lovelies,   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Au revoir chick  (sorry - am getting all French - dh just rang to say he's found a cheap week in France on ebay -   at last we've found somewhere to go during our fortnight off!!...not that i'm complaining with another month off in the sun in Sept! )

see ya's tomorrrow hon - happy body popping you disco diva you?

you at home Sal?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep home now. I have let dd have pringles and cookies for her tea as she is still a little wobbley. and I feel guilty!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry been v. busy today no time for personals - have I missed anything?

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not much apart from Victoria Beckham is suppose to be pg again the cow. But mostly today has been inane waffling

You work fat to hard. How is the college course going?? I have always wanted to train to be a pathologist I know creepy but it just interests me. But with dd about I dont have much chance


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

errr - that does sound creepy Sal! i lived with someone who wanted to do the make up bit on dead bodies ......nice!!

binty  ....they know how to get their money's worth out of you at work don't they!

right peeps - am offski at 6pm - got a few bits and bobs to do before then though so will love you and leave you 

til tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

Nearly FRiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back to normal hours today. So i will be off at 1.30pm then collecting dd and my Mum and going to my aunts 93rd birthday. 

How are we all??

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi  

I am fine today (but am paranoid I have bad garlic breath  ) had too much garlic last night!!!!

Also had a letter from crown court as I have to go as a witness on 6th December for a crime that would have been caught on our CCTV however the police failed to phone us and ask us for a copy so it got wiped after 2 weeks!!!!  I had to make a statement saying that and now I have been called to court!!!  I am scared already  

I am thinking of my friend today she is having ET hopefully bless her, she only got 3 eggs and 1 wasn't viable 1 did not fertilise and 1 did!!!! Think they are gonna try and fertilise the one egg again so they can implant 2    

Everyone OK?

DD's tea sounds like a treat hun and its not like you do it everyday like some parents do!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I remember when dh got called for jury service. He was on a murder case. He had to keep telling me everything because he is useless at making his mind up. you'll be fine hun.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Awww Sarah   I'm sure you'll be ok chuck

B3ndy - bonjour!  I love France, what part you going?  We were planning a week there until dh lost his job.  he's been learning the lingo.  Wanted to ask you, was it you who when they stopped Met carried on having Met bum for a while?  I only ask because I stopped them about 16 days ago and had curry last night. Woke up in the night with terrible cramps and needed loo a couple of times, had a really disturbed sleep so feel knackered today.   dh had the same as he me and he is fine so i can only assume its Met?

 everyone else xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

were back on bums again are we!!

I would love to go to France. We keep saying we will go and never get round to it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

One of our best holidays was to Nice. we had a hotel base there and got the train to loads of places each day, Cannes, Monaco/Monte Carlo, the Italy border etc.  Fantastic place and the wine is delicious!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i knew food and wine would come into it sooner or later. We will go but not sure when. DH went when he was at school and liked it but I have never managed it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Flower...it was me with the non-met met bum! Now I'm back on it I'm fine!  

Sarah...oh poor you hun. I'm sure you'll do fine, quite exciting really!

Sal...I love reading thrillers about pathology and stuff but don't think I could actually do it! Great career though! 

B3ndy...Excellent diva session!   Hope Dh is ok and not too tired after his trip back.

Well I still feel   today. I think clomid paranoia has definitely set in, keep getting the feeling DH is hiding something form me. Probably nothing, just  !!  Finally got ALL my ironing done last night, well almost all there was stuff in the tumble dryer but will that tonight. I love getting up to date! Got home last night and DH was cleaning the carpet!   Only problem is itsstained the lounge one! Great! See an insurance jobbie there!

DBB out all day thank heavens!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, what CD are you on now, you have finished taking the pills now?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry   why dont you have a me nite tonight . Make a nice tea and have a bath with some nice bubbles a glass of wine and some candles . Then into some nice clean soft pj's and snuggle into bed. Get dh to rub some cream in your feet and just relax. 

thats an order missy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooooooh heaven, can i come too?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD16 today so finished tabs CD8. Had a few twinges early on, then that horrid bloat feeling, not nothing. Have BMS'd cd12 and 14 so far, and have forgotten to do OPK's in the morning! Do you think after 4 long cycles that Clomid and Met would regulate my cycle the first cycle back on them?

Sal....got Body combat tonight, then more ironing to do! But might have an early night after that. SOunds lovely though, haven't had a nice bath for ages.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

go to body combat and stuff the ironing. then have a relax it will make you feel better. have a little treat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know clomid with me Kerry worked straight away with my cycles, but yours are very erratic. have you had any ovulation twinges?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is that long since I took it I cant remember. I think it regulated mine though. but I have always been around a 28 day cycle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it worked straight away last time, but like you Sal can't remember! Ah...diary.... first cycle on clomid last year cycle was 33 days, which was an improvement. next one was 27 days so definite improvement there. That was just on Clomid too, not Met. Had a few OV twinges CD7-9 I think, then a bit of bloating CD11/12/13. I'm not expecting miracles of course, but would be nice if it worked!  

Sal...will do as I've been told, Body Combat and bath!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

never say never hun you just never know

I dont want to be here today. Just want to go home and get my house work done


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know that feeling. I haven't had a lazy day for ages. I wanted to book off the friday before Bank Holiday, but my colleague got in first! So I've booked the Tuesday off instead. Nice long weekend!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off the friday before the bank holiday. and my collegue is off the week after it. Sowe can have a long weekend together


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

same here! I'm off next Thurs and Fri then the bank hols. wooo-hooo.  3 day week next week, its the only thing that got me up this morning!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too Sal I NEED to change our bed cos Bow came in @ 6am and got muddy paw prints all over it!!!! Bless him....I got up and dried him off with a fluffy towel and he snuggled up with me for 1/2 hour before I got up  

I have decided to just go to the evening do at the wedding on Saturday - that means DH can have fun without worrying about me...I am quite a shy person really   

Kerry - have a lazy evening hun!!!!!

Flower - are you feeling better today  

B3ndy - Mmm France - Only been on a school trip but would love to go back.

BTW you lucky things I can't book anytime off @ Bank Hol but DH working the Monday so I can laze around on my own!!!!

Binty et al - HIYA!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know that feeling well. I am finishing early Tuesday after a course to go to the cons then off Friday then the week after short week as bank holiday. 

just been looking for pre theatre meals at the lowry. We are going to see annie next week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish I had a three day week next week!  

Sarah...bless, Max does that alot, muddy paw prints everywhere, drives me mental. He does not like fluffy towels, he attacks them!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at Max and Bowie!! Awwww. I would love a doggie but we're out such long hours (well dh would be if he was working ha ha!)

Sarah - glad you have decided to do whats best for you re the wedding.  At least at the evening do you get to sit next to whoever you want!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and get smashed!!!

Hash is terrible. He likes to get under the duvet and leaves wet paw prints and hairs all over the place. I have to vacum the bed when he has been in it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...me too with Max! He loves Saturday cuddles in bed, I don't mind then cos I strip the bed on Sat anyway. Black hair everywhere!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hash snores so loud that we have to kick him out. he is such a slob.

Yesterday I gave him his tea and he just looked at it and walked away, He is getting such a pampered pooch and really fussy. cheecky monkey.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mena. Max has got into the habit of havng a chew stick at night, if he's not had it by 9pm he gets really fidgety and barks at the cupboard!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning chicks

howz everyone doing? all this doggy talk - i'd still love one - but need to get preggers first according to dh - slight spanner in the works there then!!

Flower - i've not had any probs with met since stopping it...it's been bliss in fact. 

Sarah- that sounds a good bet going just to the evening do at the wedding - are you planning on getting a cab there so you can have a few before you go?  - o'wise they'll all be totally by the time you arrive!

Kerry - i'm sure it's the   tabs making you a bit  hon....i don't miss those days at all. are you having blood tests this month to check your levels?

Sal - an early day for you today then? what's your aunty got planned for her b'day party?

Well - welcomed dh home good and proper last night!! ...funny he was practically falling asleep walking up the stairs to bed and then suddenly sprung to life!! Not def booked the holiday yet - the ebay auction finishes on Sunday - so we're watching it til then. But looks like we're going to be heading for the Brittany area......

oh yeah - did I mention - I'm off for TWO WEEKS from 7pm tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you lucky begga, 2 weeks off! sounds like bliss!!

It was kerry who had the met bum without met!  thankfully its the only experience i've had of it, otherwise its fantastic. i like being able to eat carbs with no problems and not be scared to eat out!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep it was me, but fine now!   

B3ndy..not having any BT's or anything, didn't ask. Thought it might put too much pressure on us.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Lucky for me my appointment with the cons on Tuesday falls on cd21 so if he wants my blood he can have it. It would be interesting to see if the weight loss has kick started anything


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh and did i say that after those TWO WEEKS - back for 3 days then off for FOUR WEEKS .....        

Sorry - don't mean to rub it in guys - i just feel slightly deliriously happy to be away from work for SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Flower - i don't miss the Met one bit - i had pasta the other night and enjoyed every minute of it...hopefully the curry was just a one off.

Sal - good thought on the blood test whilst you're at your appointment - fingers crossed it is good news.

Kerry - will you get any monitoring at all then? - how long are you on the met and clomid for?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And if they take some blood I might loose some more weight!!!!

B3ndy  You stuffy bugger. I would love 6 weeks off.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow B3ndy, thats fantastic you lucky girl!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I want to go now. I have loads to do and I cant be bothered with work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me neither, i'm counting down the town, 3 hours to go.... grrrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

25 minutes to go woo hoo


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not that either of you are watching the clock or anything?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - you lucky thing   when you are away for 4 weeks will you be able to log on and chat to us?

I have to get the train and then a cab to the wedding , we have a room booked at the hotel where the reception is so we can both get pi$$ed!!!!  

I wish it was 4.30pm too....Just had a call from my neice she got A, C & D in her a levels and my other neice got B, C, C & D in her as levels!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm just waiting for my work colleage to let me know how her daughter went on with her results

i hope she can get on the net, imagine all the  she'll have to catch up otherwise


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am out of here chicks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Sal  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - hope your aunty has a good b'day party! (btw what did you end up buying her?)

Oohh - that sounds like a good night then Sarah!! Is that the neice who had problems earlier this year? i take it she's going away to Uni now then?!

And yes I will be able to get online- it was one of the 'conditions' under which I said i'd go (that and the fact my salary is being covered!!  )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sal, didnt realist it was your aunties party today, i must have missed that  have a great time x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sal....  loving the ticker!  

B3ndy..thank goodness you can get online when your away!

Sarah...thats good news then hun about your neices. Crikey 12 years since I got my A level results! How scarey is that


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry really busy again today will try to log on later but might will probably miss you all.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont worry Binty, nice to see you, catch up soon  xxxx[br]: 17/08/06, 14:26 where is everyone!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aye up chuck - am here - but been chasing jade goody's agent to get her to talk to us ahead of tomorrow's BB eviction....oh the joys..

you off at 4?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds more exciting than what i'm doing! is that to see if she will offer her opinion?

yeah about 5 to if i can! [br]: 17/08/06, 15:36I'm ofski soon,  bye everyone see you tomorrow x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - she lives in our 'patch' ....proving a little difficult to sort though - oh well.

 - have a good night - and if you can't be good - be   !!  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been busy then had to help load the old kitchen on my sisters boyf's van so they can have it! Got drenched to the skin! Its storming here!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's just starting to pee down here Kerry - so much for this month being hotter than July!!
who's got the lucky job of fitting the kitchen for your sister?

just been talking to a tv critic for one of the national papers - having a   at Brendan on love island last night - i missed it - did you see what happened?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Her boyf is pretty handy so probably him! And my dad! He he he 

No I missed it last night, he's such a knob![br]: 17 August 2006, 16:40:07Going now......  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya chick!!  

one more day to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank ryvita and el philly it is FRIDAY(couldnt bring myself to type Crunchie!!!!)

How are we today?

I had an extra early night last night and feel great this monring. Auntie Doras 93 rd birthday was lovely. We took her some grapes,chocolates and bits and peices and i cut and permed her hair for her. She was well chuffed. We were a bit [email protected]*ed off as she has a daughter in law 3 grandsons and 2 great grand daughters and they didnt even send her a card the miserable lot. My Mum started crying and had to hide. But dd painted her a picture and she loved it. Ok rant over

Kerry  did you have a little relax last night? and doyou feel any better 

B3ndy  Last day isnt it?? 


Flower  Any good news yet? 

Sarah  Is Bowie behaving? No more paw prints? How are the babies? 

Binty  your probably wokring away  

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

how glad am I that its Friday     woo-hooo!!!!  Sal, loving your crunchie replacement 

Nothing new here, dh had a very quiet day on the job front yesterday so was very peed off.  still, closer to the interview tuesday. he is just worrying that if it doesnt come off he hasnt any more interviews booked.

Sal, glad the birthday went well, bless her


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it might be fate. this could be the one

fingers and toes crossed for him


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Looks like I'm going to be busy again today - will try to chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

See you later Binty, dont worry hun x

lets hope so Sal, it looks promising but we've been here before, think thats why he is worrying


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya Binty    Dont stress we understand. Take it easy

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

Was getting psyched for an email frenzy if FF stayed offline!   How are we all? Had a nice night, skipped body combat and we went to watch Superman Returns, its really good and Brendan Routh is gorg! And very Christopher Reeve! Scary   . Relaxing anyway.  So glad its Friday, this week has flown by!

Sally....glad the b'day party went well hun. How lucky she is to have you, your mum and DD.

Flower....Aw hun, I really hope the interview works out for DH. We'll keep everything crossed and send lots of  . How are you feeling?

Binty...you poor love being so busy all the time. Pop back when you CNS hun.

Sarah....how's you? 

B3ndy...glad dh is back hun? What did you do last night?

Its   here! Again! Good job we cancelled our Safari Supper tonight, it would be more like "Singing in the rain" than "Beach Party" today!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at singing in the rain!!!  I'm ok thanks, just shattered as not sleeping well but at least i can have a lie in. so glad we have this evening out together tomorrow just to have some fun x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you 2 go out and relax. forget about everything even if it is just for a few hours. you both deserve it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You certainly do! I'm sure you'll have a lovely time, and not have to worry about paying for it! Even better!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I want it to stop raining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [br]: 18/08/06, 10:01  where are we all


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! We're meant to be carbooting on sunday! Not likely in this weather!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is rotten isnt it. I cant believe it is August. It is so cold aswell. Roll on Egypt


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its horrible, dh isnt happy as no golf today and probably sunday's will be called off too!

Its one of them days here today,everyone is getting on my nerves and its problem after problem. grrrrrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i know what you mean. why is it that students know when registration is but leave it until now to apply. then they want all the paperwortk the same day . They are really starting to get on my tits!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont talk to me about students, our medical ones are something else!  very brainy but no common sense!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your telling me. They cant even fill out forms properly but hey they can try and discover a new drug treatment for cancer!!

I could kill the lot of them today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Do it Sal, it'll make you feel better!  

I could kill both DBB's today, they're both idiots! And these [email protected]@dy builders are still banging around, driving me mental


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

can i join in the killing fest??

I've only been in 20mins and want to                        

EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roll on 6.30pm.....am going to go early - don't want to be here any longer than have to!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that would do my head in. was just trying to type up some shorthand and everyone was talking and i couldnt concentrate[br]: 18/08/06, 11:53not long now B3ndy, today is your last day?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

lets all kick some ass then go to the pub


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - last day today for two weeks - before my 'proper hols'  

  at the idea of going for a  

btw - went out for my night out with pregnant friends last night - it was actually ok- even though i was dead jealous...but there again, as I told them - it was nice for once to be the skinniest in the car on the way to the pub!! and I could sit there supping G&T's whilst they had juice!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats it chick, look on the bright side.  its nice to be the smaller one for a change I'll drink to that!!   
Well done for going anyway and i'm glad it wasnt so bad x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done B3ndy,   very brave of you.

OH MY GOD THIS NOISE IS DRIVING ME   Got to go out at lunch, I can't stand it!

So what we doing about this meet up then??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I think we seem to be struggling for dates for pre-xmas am i right?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done B3ndy And like flower says look on the bright side G and T's and no saggy boobs and stretch marks Yet!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...think so hun.

Here's when I'm free this year:
28/29 Oct
4/5 Nov
25/26 Nov
2/3 Dec
9/10 Dec

After Xmas nothing booked so far.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Have spare 10 mins before next meeting.

Kerry.. go out for a nice lunch   the builders and both DBB's  
B3ndy.. well done last night hun it's not always easy
Sal.. sounds like a really good solution.  I've felt like   everyone all week don't even have time to have a proper lunch
Flower.. you still not sleeping hun have you tried having a hot milky drink before you go to bed  

Meet up I'm only free on:
11/12 Nov
25/26 Nov
9/10 Dec

Otherwise next year sounds good  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll bring my diary in on monday and check, i've got a concert in october i think but cant remember the date and dh birthday 17th november and then mine 16th dec.  Nothing after Jan that I can think of x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will have to check my dairy. Being such a busy busy socialite NOT!!!! 

25 mins to go and counting down yipeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wish I was going...2½ hours to go.  its freezing here, i've got my big winter cardie on its like December!  

Gonna do some work, see if i can make the time go quicker, otherwise i'll be flapping next week as i'm only in 3 days


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is freezing here to. I have no coat and a sleeveless top on. I am not looking forward to the walk to the car I can tell you.

Well ladies have afabulous weekend. Especially you Flower you both deserve a good old knees up.

B3ndy  Are you away next week? Or just skivving I cant remeber

Kerry  If you do the car boot good luck

Binty  Make sure you take a break chick

Sarah  your very quiet today or have I missed something

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal have a wonderful weeekend.

wheres sarah?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry girls - had my appraisal..........am back after just under TWO hours - i had a lot to get off my chest   

 Sal - sorry i missed you ....i am 'around' next week - got a week at home before we hopefully go away...so I will be trying to log on every now and then for a  

Flower - its  here today too - but i've still got my birkenstocks on - determined to keep summery even though the weather might not be!

Kerry - hi ya chick - you got lots to do today?

hi Binty - busy again?

talking of the get together it's looking like weekend of Dec 9th/10 is quite a good date so far.... coz thats

Kerry
Binty
B3ndy  all free that weekend 

sarah, Sal, Flower - have a look to see if that's a good one for you.

talking of Sarah - she wasn't on y'day afternoon either - hope she's ok.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know hun, she's not been on today has she?

How was your appraisal?

I'm roasting today! Must be Clomid! Keep taking my cardi off then back on then off.....window open too![br]: 18 August 2006, 14:12:51Sarah just texted me...office was struck by lightening and knocked everything off line. Doesn't know when she'll be able to log in but says she misses everyone! xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

god i'm FREEEEEEEZING!! my toes are starting to go blue!

appraisal went well actually - told me how valued i was, very highly regarded blah blah...so i then lit into them about the whole farce i went through after my op....and said this year my so career was going to take a back seat as i was considering ivf and that if we were payign for it privately i had to give it my best shot - work or no work[br]: 18/08/06, 14:38ah - she beat me to it - just text Sarah myself and got the same message - blinking heck - health and safety eh?!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Getting a few twinges today (cd21) ov'd cd15 could this be implantation or am I just going


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - you never know Binty - are you feeling   this month?

btw - Sarah just text me that someone got burnt during this lightening strike! yikes!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...could be hun, bout the right time. Lots of   for you.

B3ndy...blimey thats not good. Are they ok?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey, poor Sarah!  

Right girls, work has gone crazy so must get on so if i dont get back on have a fab weekend 

B3ndy, enjoy your time off and keep in touch xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks girls   I do feel quite   had really bad ov pains started BMS 2 days before then everyday for 4 days so keeping  but must admit trying not to get too hopeful though just in case

Hope they weren't burnt too badly


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...have a lovely weekend honey   

Binty...oh hun keeping everything  for you this cycle.

[email protected]@dy DBB just come back......


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Tell them your too busy chatting with your FF to work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thing is I haven't got much to do, which is fie when she's not here but bad when she is! Still got and hour and a half left too!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

kerry  Make yourself look busy chatting to us

B3ndy  I hope you feel beteer for saying your piece. good on you girl

Binty  I have everything crossed for you chick


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....a girl at work who got married the year after me has just ' announced ' her pregnancy .........i can't go up to her to wish her congrats coz i think i might just cry ...........god i want to go home


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy. If you dont want to say congrats then dont. 

     these are from dd to cheer you up

i really feel for you chick


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh B3ndy really do feel for you hun.  Don't say anything to her if you don't want to.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya Binty    are you skinvving


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls - just wondering when this is ever going to get better  (sorry for being such a miserable cow - and I was just starting to feel in such a 'holiday' mood  )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we all have days like that. Just try and look at the positives like you did before.   And your time will come and your baby will be the most wanted and treasured there is. We will all have very very special children


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. sal's right you will have your time and your baby will be the most treasured child of all time  

Sal.. yep decided enough is enough.  Been so busy and with not being able to sleep for more that 2/3 hours each night I final decided I need some time out from looking at figures, talking to pain in the   tenants, solicitors & landlords etc


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

why cant you sleep?? Hope it isnt anything bothering you.
[br]: 18/08/06, 16:21B3ndy are you ok chick?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been playing games on Charter! He he he

B3ndy...aw hun,  don't be . Sal summe dit up, it will happen to us all, and when it does they'll be the most precious gifts ever, especially as they'll ahve all the FF Aunties!

Binty...good on ya girl, you rebel!

Sal...what you up to? Cooking?        for dd
[br]: 18 August 2006, 16:50:05Going soon girls. Have a lovely weekend.

Lots of love
xxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Smilies for dd and just cleaned out twinkle the smelly hamster. and vacummed tidied up and washed the front door. Now I have had enough. gonna feed dd then put some pasta on for me and oput my feet up until about 930pm, then off out on my bike


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bye everyone have a fab weekend.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

right girls - programme looking poo for Monday - got loads to do 

so will say my goodbyes

will pop on during next week to catch up

have a good weekend everyone

S
xx


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread, just looking for a little advice.

As you will see from my profile below I have been on the IVF route privately for 2 years now and have not had any success. Recent BFN and after £30k and anger, no more! 

When I was first diagnosed with endo I had a lap and then had clomid for about 6 months which did not help. which led to IUI then IVF. As DH and I have now basically given up and are looking in to the future, I'm now taking chinese herbs to help my endo and help natural miracle conception ( though we're not expecting it) does anyone think I should take clomid again as a back up?  

B3ndy - I found out today the last of my closest girlfriends is pregnant. All my girlfiriends are pregnant now all at the same time, all due between late Dec and Feb. If I had not had a m/c in March I'd be with them but i'm not, which makes it a whole lot harder. I ahve congratulated them but made them all realise that it is impossible for me to see them pg and to not discuss their pregnancies. They do understand, so if its hanging over your head and you do decide to approach this girl, she will understand and respect how uncomfortable you feel. I know hon its terribly hard to swallow.  

Vanilla x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning  

Dont ask me why but Iam in a really good mood today(it wont last!!) 

How are we??

B3ndy  Are you feeling a little more chipper 

Sarah  Are you back on line hun?? 

Flower,Kerry,Binty  You lot ok? 

I didnt do much at weekend. but it was nice to be off. Dh has finished his stupid shift so we are sitting down together tonight to have a proper family tea.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

 vanilla, sorryto hear what you have been going through. I've got endo and you have my sympathy   Cant really advise much, might be worth discussing with your gp/consultant?

 hiya everyone else.  Monday again, but the good thing is i'm only in till Weds wooo-hoo   Feeling a bit   today but trying to look at the positives. 
Had a lovely weekend, we had a nice meal and drinks on Saturday and had lots of "nice"      

Back in a bit xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awwww  Flower  dont be down hun  

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Good weekend, but why do they go so quickly! DBB around today so will hop in and out.

Sal.....glad DH is back to normal hun.

Flower....  hope your ok.

B3ndy...hope you had a ncie weeekd hun.

Binty....hope your not too busy today hun.

Sarah won't be on for a couple of days, lightneing strike knocked everything out.

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya chicks

I dont have any work to do today and my work mate has decided to ask for a days hoiliday so it is just me and you lot.

Getting a little apprehensive about cons tomorrow. If he says the same as St Marys then thats us done!! Hopefully he wont but there is always that chance

Flower  yu feeling any better yet??

Kerry    Hiya hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you know what your options might be hun?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well St Marys said that it was IUI or IVF which neither are finacially viable not really. But I am going to ask about some other types of drug therapy to start me ovulating again. Thats asuming I have started ovulating with the weight loss.

But I hate this place and just want to go home. why are academics so stroppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lets hope they agree to do injections or such like. I'm sure they'll be impressed with your weight loss anyway.

I hate this place too, although I have just typed a funny letter for DBB to the company trying to recover funds from her shoplifting escapade!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

did you ever get to the bottom of that little episode


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not really though, the letter doesn't really detail what the actual problem was. Never mind, I'm sure it'll all come out in the end!

Gosh its quiet today!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just shows how much Sarah and B3ndy gossip!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he  

Think I might be on 2WW , although did get soem EWCM on Saturday so maybe OV'd yestreday or even could be today. Will get some more   tonight. DH has the mpther of all bruises on his hip from football, its at least 6'' long and 3'' wide and black as night! Horrid!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooh yuk. I bruise really easily and am always getting them like that. Just from knocking against the door handle or something equally as stupid!!

i am in the 2ww cd 20 for me. We had our little making up accident this month so that means Iam in the running. Not holding my breath mind but you never know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm glad you said that. My DH is a worrier, especially about health. He showed a mate the bruise on sat night and he said you'd better get that checked mate. Well, he was in such a state when he got home about it. I keep telling him that a lot of people bruise easily, but he was having none of it! He finally calmed down, and he's fine now. He's had a spat of feeling down about health things - cholesterol, muscle pulls all sorts. I told him if he spent as much time worrying about my ovaries and getting PG we might actually get PG  

Oh yeah forgot about your little blip.   thoughts for you hun, you never know.  I've been feeling quite weird since last AF. I've had funny tummy flutters and twinges, a my sense of smell has increased and felt really tired. Was trying to convincemyself I'm pg, but did two or three tests when AF came, all  , and then had a a horrid AF so I can't be, just me being


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hey dont worry about it.I have those weird moments when I no there is absolutely no chance of being pg but I just convince myself I am !!

Just keep an eye on dh's bruise. But I have them all the time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will keep an eye, remember the one on his leg last year? Whole calf swelled up. Physio said it was nothing and his GP wasn't worried, but I've told him to be more careful.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww bless him he is like a little peach


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He is, and has a peachy   !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry, really busy with only being in 3 days! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry hun. Just think only another day to go


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You lucky thing, mind you I have a 3 day week next week


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a 4 1/2 day this week then a 4 day next week.  Dh has just rung and he is at home and he is off tomorrow. Lucky bugger took his leui time. Sad thing is though my mum and dad have taken dd out somewhere so he cant spend any time with her yet!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You should give him a nice list of things to do while its quiet then, save you doing them later!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

already have. He is putting the chicken in the oven as we speak and I have advised him there is some ironing in the tumble dryer.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good girl! I bought a new iron this weekend and can't wait to use it! How sad am I!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the little pleasures in life!![br]: 21/08/06, 13:02I amout of here now.

Have a nice day and lovely evening

Flower dont work to hard and i hope your feeling a little better tomorrow

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So its just me then.....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm lurking in the background.

Just not feeling great today still having twinges and feel really tired even though had lots of sleep at weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun. What cd are you?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

cd24


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was saying to Sal how tired I had been feeling. Mine's just Clomid, yours is probably working so hard! I think even after good sleeps you can still feel wiped out.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Your probably right going to ask dh to make a nice dinner tonight and have an early one.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God I long for a nice full nights sleep, worry is horrible  because it keeps you awake then you feel worse the next day and it carries on. just had some slight positive news, dh has rung about this interview tomorrow to see how many out of the candidates had been invited back for a 2nd interview with him tomorrow, they've told him he is the only one. that has to be a good sign. i hope to god were out celebrating tomorrow night [br]: 21/08/06, 14:41sorry, Sal, meant to say good luck for the consultant appt tomorrow, what time is it? Hope you come away with some positive news xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...that is good news hun. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both. Sounds like you could do with another holiday! Or at least a weekend away, lets hope DH gets sorted so you plan one in the near future.

Binty...sounds like a good idea hun.[br]: 21 August 2006, 15:21:27 very lonely


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck to DH for job interview

Fingers crossed - one less worry, eh?

Neave
x [br]: 21/08/06, 16:35Hi Guys

Just wanted to pop on and say Hi, finally found out where everyone congragates.

How are you all?

Neave
x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. sounds really hopeful.  Sending your dh loads of luck for tomorrow hun it's about time youboth had some good news  
Kerry.. I'm around just had conference call with some administrators for one of my tenants   lets say they weren't that helpful
Neave.  Hi & welcome


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty....oh no hun, not good.

Neave....try this one too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61907.0.html


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well going soon will chat to you all tomorrow


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kerry B

Thanks for helping me today - with the links and stuff

Neave


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Flower  I have everyting crossed for DH but it sounds pretty good so far

Binty  You work far to hard missy no wonder your knackered

Kerry    Are you ok today my sweet

B3ndy,Sarah  hiya peeps

I am only here until 0930 then off to a course then off home and at the hosp at 1.30. I feel ok about it at the moment it will be when the cons says would yu like to undress and we can have a look!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls - Sal good luck honey  .

back in a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Sal....I'm fine thanks hun,  a bit tired but nothing new there! Hope the hosp goes well hun big   and  

Flower....you busy again hun? Everything crossed for DH today, hope you get some good news.  

Binty...morning you, you ok?  

B3ndy...you around today hun?  

Sarah...I know you can't get on, but   anyway!

Well, no boxercise last night but I did take Max on a long walk and then cooked tea and did all my ironing. Up to date now! Got in a strop with DH cos he wouldn't masage my shoulders, after which I couldn't be bothered to BMS, so I doubt this cycle is even a possible   Might try and get some in tonight, although DH got golf again and I'm going to Body combat. Oh well.....

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry girls Iam feeling a little   myself now me and dh just had the mother of all rows. He has some time off work and about time too and we end up not speaking all night. He is such a pain in the [email protected]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal  What are you arguing about, was it last night? 

Were all having a pretty rough time at the mo  arent we girls. I'm on pins about dh interview at 12 just trying to throw myself in work xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal, what happened honey? Huge   He's still going to the hosp with you isn't he?

Flower....staying busy is the best idea hun, it will soon be here.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, come back after and let us know if it went ok xx

I feel so sick with nerves, but he'll be in his interview now so no point worrying, its in the hands of the interviewers now  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, I'm there with you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks honey


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Let us know if you get any news from DH hun.   I'm just going for lunch, will be back soon
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will do, he'll ring me as soon as he is out but whether he'll know anything is another matter  PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![br]: 22/08/06, 12:58just phoned, the interview went very well, 2 hours. they've said they will let him know asap, hopefully today 

B3ndy - thanks for your pm, my hotmail kept crashing so you might not have got my reply, thanks for the good luck wishes x

i can almost taste the champers....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Excellent hun, hope he hears today! Get the champers on ice  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, just to let you know i'm still here and thinking of you all.  Haven't had chance to catch up with all your posts but can see quickly that you all seem a little down - try to stay   peeps sending you more  

Sal i'm sorry that I haven't come back to you with any suitable venues for your wedding, let me know if you still haven't found anywhere!

Been having some trouble with Thumper but am still thinking of you.

Speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev hun   Just Messengered you hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up Bev, you ok hun?  Is Thumper ok? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

peeps I have managed to find a PC with a working modem!!!!!  Bad news its my bosses so I have about 10 mins before he gets back!!!!!

How are we all?     Pretty   by the very few posts I have read   good job I am not around cos I feel the same actually I have missed you loads.

opps gotta go

BTW Mrs Nikki emailed me to say she won't be back and to let you know did you know that?

try and get on soon

love you lots

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya and bye sarah, dont get caught on FF!

Whats that about nikki? she is leaving FF you mean, omg x[br]: 22/08/06, 14:31

girls :- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65269.msg866064.html#msg866064


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I went home on Friday which took about 15 minutes when I got out of car DH said are you ok as I looked a little peeky he then noticed my trousers were soaked. I was having practice contractions every 6 minutes and had to go to hospital they said the leaking isnt amniotic fluid, but i'm not convinced.  so am going back this afternoon as I can feel it running out of me now, sorry   Thumper is fine and moving loads but because I tested positive for group strep b in the early days the baby is at risk if my waters leak/ break and i'm not in labour.I now have to wear a liner all the time, but today's is soaked through.

I'm going back to day assessment unit this afternoon at 16.30 I phoned them this morning as DH insisted and said to the woman on the phone that I felt like I was wasting people time and I didn't want them to think I thought they didn't know what they were doing, she just said come up.  If your still concerned then we need to check you again.  I would be OK if I didn't have this strep b thing but the strep b infection can be fatal to Thumper - i'm not risking anything...just feeling a little sorry for myself.  Thanks for listening.

Flower I hope to see your Dh's good news when I log on tomorrow!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower   I hope your dh gets the news he deserves

Appointment went v v well. We have been offered 3 months at IUI free of charge. So as of whenever I am ready I will be back on the clomid for 6 months and i can have the IUI whichever 3 montsh suits us. So all in all a pretty good outcome. but if this doesnt work then it is defo private IVF But he seemed pretty positive.

sorry it is a short post but I have to get dd to swimming

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just clicked on nikki's name and gone to "show last messages" it looks like someone has given her a hard time on one of the boards and then she has posted on pregnancy loss that she is leaving [br]: 22/08/06, 14:37Sal - brilliant news  go girl!!! so they are giving you free IUI even with dd, thats fantastic

Bev - sorry to hear your having a tough time. my friend who is just a few weeks further on than you had exactly the same thing a few weeks back, leaking etc. they tested for amniotic fluid but said it wasnt. it seems to have settled down now. take it easy and keep us posted


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

must of posted at the same time.

Bev  take it easy and do as they say. If your nopt happy with what the hosp tell you get a second opinion. It is your baby and your pregnancy you and dh are entitled to whatever treatment and care that you want. I found that out the hard way. But I worked in a hosp long enough to know you are the one with rights

Now take it easy missy

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal - wonderful news on the IUI.  How exciting....  

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

never mind me you take care of you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....poor nikki. Thats not nice at all.

Sal....WOW fantastic news hun. I'm really please for you. Did they think that your weight loss will help now too? I'm sure that plus clmoid will present a happy outcome.

Sarah...nice to "see" you honey! Don't get caught.

Bev.....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

just a quickie as dh is loading up car with rubbish to take to dump and I'm meant to be helping him!  (but i've just sloped off for a loo break!)

Sal -      on the IUI  - that doc def sounds more sympathetic than the last looner!! how come they're putting you back on clomid though? i thought you'd had over the 12 months worth and so couldn't use it again? (btw my dad went back for his check up with diabetic nurse today and his reading has gone down from 23 odd to 9 now - it's still high but it's going in the right direction! thanks to the good old met!)

flower - glad dh's interview went well - it's sounding   for the champers! God I hope it is good news!

Bev - you're def right to go for a second opinion if you don't feel happy - better to be safe than sorry. I only know from what happened with a work colleague of mine who tested + for Strep B - but you don't want to take any chances with it.

Sarah - howdy hon - are you def back online tomorrow? how is the person who got hit by the lightening?

Kerry - how you doing hon? how's dh's bruise? sounded nasty.....howz the job hunting going?

  at Mrs Nikki leaving - what's that all about?

oooopps - dh is calling - best go girls - even though i'm not on as much as usual whilst on hols am thinking of you all and sending you lots of    and clomid chick chi!!  

S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy hon xxxx[br]: 22/08/06, 14:58Sal you and dh ok now? 

i think we all need big hugs, everyone is having a tough time at the moment


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just read the thread about Nikki leaving, sounds like it was over a misunderstanding, sad that she feels she has to leave http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58242.210.html

B3ndy...glad your ok honey. Job hunting not going well, haven't looked at all!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just had a look at that link, hard to know what to say really. i hope she comes back soon x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know, its weird. Hope she's ok.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nothing from dh yet   god this is so stressful.  
if i hear anything before 4 when i go i'll update you otherwise see you tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your PM inbox is full, I can't reply!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just gonna read that post about Mrs N

I haven't time to read any posts as back on for a sneaky 10 mins.....b3ndy hopefully my new modem will be fitted tomorrow    

sal - good news on the IUI hun

Flower - has DH got the job?

Kerry - how are you hun?

Binty - hey you OK?

Bev - rest up babe

BTW I am going   here af due Friday and not arrived yet tested today and BFN   we only really BMS'd a couple of times and think I ov'd CD 17 and today is CD 35 really need af to arrive as have to have LSH b/t on day CD1 -5 and just know that is gonna be over the weekend when surgery closed....really need it done this month before my private appointment  

anyway wedding was OK on Saturday - I just went in the evening!!!  

Take Care all

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...glad the wedding was good hun. Hope you and DH enjoyed your room  Hope your moden gets fixed tomorrow, we  [br]: 22 August 2006, 16:15:35At this moment there are 23 guests readding this board!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

after my good news yesterday Dh is still being a prick. I really cant be bothered with him at the minute. I am so glad I have you lot otherwise I would have no-one to talk to


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Dark Angel...thanks for letting us know. If you hear from her please send her our love won't you.

Sal...why hun what's happened?

Very tired today and DBB has left me loads to do. She's out all day though so I can take my time. Hope your all ok.

Flower....any news hun?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think we is just scared in case we actually get a bfp. He thinks that I couldnt cope with another m/c and that is always in the back of his mind. He just wont talk to me about it though and he keeps it bottled up. Men hey!!

How is dh's bruise? Is it going down


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal you know what men are like, they don't like talking about feelings and things. I get so stroppy with my DH when I he doesn't want to talk about it! He'll be fine, and like you say is probably just thiking about you. Try not to get stressed over it hun, thats the last thing you need.

DH's bruise is going down, finally. Its his back now, [email protected]@dy hypochondriac! He's palyed golf 2 days running and with puting up the pergola on Sunday he's just pulled a muscle. Men  

I hope everything is ok with Flower, she's not been on yet.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she is off work today. I have sent her an email but not heard anything yet. Fingers and toes corssed[br]: 23/08/06, 09:30I forgoit to tell you. I aksed the cons about met and he said that he works privately with Brian Liberman and the cons from Hope hospital and he said that between the 3 of them they had onlt had one confirmed bfp on met. He said that it was over rated and that clomid works just aswell on its own. sorry to be a party pooper but ithought I would tell you so that you can ask when you go and see what they say


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought she was off from tomorrow? Oh well, I'll email her too and see if she logs on. Was hoping for good news about her DH.

Interesting about the Met hun. I'll certainly bring it up at my next appt. Although it is helping me lose weight so thats good!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

stick with it. i just thought I would ask for it as I have had everything else!! But he said it isnt the wonder drug that we have all been lead to believe. So I will be back on the clomid oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

one of us   again!  

God its quiet isn't it. I guess Sarah's modem isn't fixed yet, what a pain.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

looks like it is just me and you today then chuck. I am dreading going back on the loopy pills. At least the weather has cooled down for the hot flushes


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to gate crash but sal, I had a bfp on met after one month did sadly m/c but I am sure me getting pg was soemthing to do with met.
strawbs xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just check and flower said she was in until Wednesday so maybe she is in work today??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aye up chicks

I am 'around'  - though dipping in and out.

Sal - your dh will get his head round the IUI - might take a while but he will...how could he not if it could bring you another dd?

Kerry - lots of work today then hon? good luck for your 2ww ...got everything crossed for you!

Flower - are you around today hon? hope you have some good news!

Well, since my lap in March - it's the first time I haven't had to worry about a 2ww in 3 years - and boy is it nice!! Just had all my jabs at the clinic - ouch - and got my months worth of malaria tabs...she warned me i might feel a bit poo later today - so going to get all my chores done this am and put my feet up this avvo and catch up with you guys!

btw - had a very bizzarre dream about Sarah and horses last night - wierd coz i've only seen what she looks like in a photo here on FF and she doesn't own a horse!! - and I'm not even on the   pills!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs.....thanks hon  

Sal....I thought so. She's not online, maybe she's busy or DH got good news and they partied hard last night!  

B3ndy...it must have been the night for weird dreams! I dreamt we were going to St Mary's for an appt but there was a diversion and we couldn't get there. Had to book into a hotel near it but missed our appt, then DH told me that he didn't want  a baby anymore, and my step-aunt was there (weird cos not seen her for 2 years and her and my uncle have broken up!) saying she agreed with Martin! Weird   
Take it easy today, those jabs can be nasty hun.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe your coming out in sympathy with us loopy clomid ladies. Look after yourself after those jabs

Strawbs  I think it is more of a you never know!! Either that or he was trying to put me off

Kerry    I wonder about Flower. Like ytou say maybe she has the mother of all hang overs. sorry if I put a dampener on your ttc hun with the met. You know I dont mean to just I dont always think before opening my gob


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I am in, only just got on line as my boss is driving me mad this morning. still no news on the job either way.  I've just had some terrible news that my ex-best friend (we fell out a year ago), she has just phoned my dh because her brother has died. i feel so sad, i dont know what to do      
I just want something nice to happen


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God that does sound a   dream Kerry ....had you been talking about your aunt recently? wierd that she should pop up into a dream about babies though.

Sal - interesting what your doc had to say about met....there seem to be lots of girls on FF who have got preggers whilst on it...but there again is it coz of the weight loss they've had whilst taking it and that's 'kick started' stuff? 

Flower - sorry to hear about your friend - are you going to ring her or was the falling out quite a major one? - was so hoping you may have some news for us on the job front....when are they going to let him know then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww flower  Just let you friend know your there if she needs you. forget the past or put it to one side. I wish they would let you know about your dh's interview. do they not realise we are all waiting


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I probably will ring her tomorrow, dh said she cant talk as is so upset. makes you put things into perspective.
i'm too down to chat at the moment girls, will be back later. sorry for not personals, havent really took on board what you've all said xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  we are here if you need us


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower...that sounds a good idea to phone your mate tomorrow - it probably took a lot for her to call your dh, but it shows how important you are to her to do that.

life WILL get better hon - even though it seems like you and your dh are having your fair share of poo and a bit more right now.

thinking of you!

S

xxx[br]: 23/08/06, 10:46right - got 3 more things to sort from my 'to do' list (bl**dy lists!...didn't do any til i married dh! who comes from a family of 'list makers')

so will catch up laters chicks

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....my darling I'm so sorry things are so pants at the moment. I'm sorry to hear about your friends brother. ring tomorrow just to let her know your here for her. Huge ((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))) honey  

Sal...you didn't upset me hun, takes more than that. I'm only on it to lose weight, and that will help with PCOS going away! Love ya lots  

B3ndy...I love lists!   I write them all the time!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am hopeless with lists. I write them then forget where I have put them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, i'm sorry i'm being me me me at the moment 

I just rung her and got the answerphone which in some ways was a relief because i could say how sorry i was and that we are here for her if she needs anything etc. will send a card tonight to her and her parents.  

dh has been told he should hear this afternoon.  the guy who has interviewed him twice is very keen and wants him. the other big wig who is over from germany said he needed to sleep on it, so were just waiting on him.  I cant stand this agony much longer

ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

FLower. What a pain in the neck. Bloody big wigs who needs them. It shouldnt be long now though


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Another day of tenterhooks!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Modem STILL not fixed and have snuck on bosses PC whilst he's on lunch  

Flower -  hun we are here when you need us.  

Kerry - Loving the pic of you and sis!!!!  

B3ndy - Sorry to say I LOVE LISTS !!!!!!!!  DH hates it!!!!   What a strange dream   i am scared of horses   Grey cat was back bothering us last night so have decided am gonna sleep by the cat flap over the w/e and sort it out!!!

Sal - How are you hun?  Missing you lots at the moment.

Still no af here and am totally fed up of knicker watch just wish she would show up soI can have my BT's.

Hello Binty et al!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya chick missing you too[br]: 23/08/06, 13:19I am out of here now chicks

Have a lovely afternoon and a top evening

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I love lists too!

thanks girls xxx

Sal, have a lovely weekend, speak to you on tuesday 

I love you sarah going on your bosses pc  make sure you clear the history!!  how late are you?

Kerry, nice pic


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal

Sarah....what a pain the   is being hun. Have you tested? How late are you?

Flower....Any news yet hun?

B3ndy.... 

I can feel another horrid afternoon of Met   coming on!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no, what have you eaten?  ur probably still getting used to the higher dose.

nope nothing, and he has another interview at 3.30 so will have to turn his phone off.  I'm leaving at 3.30 decided so will update you if i find anything out before then xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it must be that. As soon as I eat it starts with the bubbling tum! That horrid feeling! I so hope you get good news today hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, it will settle down, at least you go upto the higher dose without too much trouble. try some peppermint tea, hope its settles soon.

thanks so do i xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw, your hair looks lovely, have you had it done lighter?[br]: 23/08/06, 14:40its absolutely peeing it down here, thunder and lightening too! great, just about to leave at 3.30 as well.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes its lighter, felt like a change agian. Am missing being brunette though!

Its just starting to rumble with thunder here! Or coudl that be Met   !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it looks lovely, really shiney too.  mine is desperate for a cut


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you....ooh big flash of lightening!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I cant believe i have to venture out in this.  i've got a skirt on with bare legs, thankfully got full balerina type shoes on instead of flip flops but no coat and a very thin cardigan. grrrreeeaatt!

I'm gonna wash my pots up and then I'll be off in 5 mins, have a lovely long weekend girls.  Wish i could have posted a bit of good news before I went.       

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a lovely weekend honey, try and relax. Let us kow if DH hers anything won't you.


xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  I hope I havent missed you. Have a lovely few days off and we have everything crossed for you. if you need me you know where I am 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Feel sick...... 

Wish this rain would bog off!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How are we today? I hope Flower is ok.

I have nothing much to report. Just glad I dont have to work tomorrow for some reason I am totally knackered. I think it is as af is on its way

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Must be something in the air Sal, I'm really tired too! Wish I was off tomorrow, I'm off Tuesday instead yay  

Feel really   today, don't know why


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooooh clomid  mood swings!! Just wait until I am back on them. god help anyone who crosses us lot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its horrid isn't it. I was fine for the for 10-12 days, not I just want to   and   everyone. Why does it bring all the horrid things to the surface? I really want to   DH for some reason, and he hasn't done anything!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just take a deep breath and try not to clobber him. I am sure he understands. clomid does turn us into a different person. i am not looking forward to going back on it after all this time of feeling "normal"


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll try and be good! 

Looks like its just me and thee today!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

I'm around just poping in when I can.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been looking at wedding dresses. I just cant decide. Dound a few nice ones


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

What style are you looking at?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

simple with very little detail no frills,bows or anything fluffy. I have found a couple of nice chiffon ones. Oh and it has to have sleeve/straps as my boobs are to big for strapless!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh how exciting Sal, I loved shopping for my wedding dress, although didn't do much as I found the one straight away!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you thought abour getting one made by a dressmaker?  I got my bridesmaids dresses made and they only cost £120.00 each that included the material.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats not bad. I have a few ideas but a friend is a fashion student here and she said she could use me as her course work!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That sounds good Sal


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Don't think any of you are around now   not had much chance to log on.....dell sent wrong modem for my pC   should get another tomorrow.  Wish I had extra time off work but I am working tomorrow and back in Tuesday   af got me yesterday afternoon (I was 4 days late!) and have had my fsh BT today ready for our cons appointment at the end of September.  Feel really   today partly because my brother(whom I can't stand) has moved his gf in along with her 2 year old son who calls my mum grannie   I went shopping with mum last night and all she talked about was him and bought him stuff etc.  I swear if she does it again I will flip and tell her exactly what I think.  In case non of you remember me and 'mother' don't get along too well  

anyway sorry for the boring post.....have a good weekend all and if I don't get on tomorrow I will be back hopefully on-line Tuesday.

Love you all!!!

Sal - I ahd my wedding dress made and it was plain, simple and white (well i was a virgin  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi babes, I'm here! Sorry  turned up hun, and that your modem was wrong. Sounds liek a bad day all round. Lots of  and  honey, stay  you lovely lady, you know where I am if you need me.
xxxx[br]: 24 August 2006, 16:14:11 Any oldies around??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi just managed to log on but not been able to catch up with all your  over the last week.

Is there anything I've missed 

[br]: 25/08/06, 11:24Looks like I'm on my own today 

Well cd 28 no sign of AF pains at all on constant knicker watch every 15 mins really tempted to by a test at lunchtime as part of me is really  but the other is really worried I'll be disappointed and it will be a waste of £10.

If anyone is there could you send the pee  round to stop me.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

are on their way! stay away from the pee sticks missy!

 thoughts coming your way hun!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks hun - was really trying not to think too much about it this cycle what with dh's job and everything else but it just struck me today at work that Af due today and had no signs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I'm praying for you hun.  What's the latest with DH's job?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like there are 2 jobs he's going to apply for one with his existing company in a very similar job but based in Cape Town the other is with one of his clients project managing and that's based in Chicago  

He's meeting a guy today to discuss the one in Cape Town to see if its feasible but he's worried about me and my job if he gets offered one of them.  I told him it doesn't matter about my job as in the end we are going to have a family and if we are abroad then I won't be able to work and he should be earning enough for me not to.

How are you hun?  what cd are you your not far behind me are you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow that sounds fanastic hun. So you might be leaving us then  

I'm CD23 today I think, can't keep up! I keep getting this weird fluttering feeling low down! It's weird!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Might be leaving the country but not you girlies   could never do that.

I had a fluttery feeling end of last week which also felt like a tugging feeling probably sounds


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No it doesn't. this is weird like a proper flutter around womb area. Very  

Glad you won't be leaving us!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just off to get my lunch feel v. hungry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just scoffed mine,still hungry though!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Kerry & Binty!
Just a quickie hope you have a good weekend both  
Kerry - don't do too much gardening!!!!
Binty - Wow Cape Town!!!!   Fingerscrossed you get a BFP hun!!!!      let us know asap if you do!!!    

B3ndy/Flower/Sal - I know you aren't around but I hope you are all having a fab time!!!! 

XXXXXX
Is B3ndy off to france tomorrow?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure hun. Her trip to Angola is off, security worries. But she's still having the month off.

Is your PC fixed now??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

nope am on the bosses PC!!! The problem is my computer is a lap top and I can't anyone to fit the new modem so need to get an external one OR send PC off to dell!!!!

I heard the trip was off for B3ndy but did not know why   hope she is OK I suppose they can carry on TTC now?

Have a good one hun...gotta go and do some work....feel so NOT in the mood!!!    Gonna get so plastered this weekend....DH and I are gonna have junk food and wine drinking competitions and pretend we are students again       sorry dieters but my diet is off for the weekend!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiyas chicks

I took my Mum to see our Aunt. it was really sad as she is getting worse. I dont think she is long for this world but she has had a good innings.
then went to do some shopping. Got dd some new jeans and a few DVD's and some Minstrels!!! Cant wait until she has gone to bed. I think I have af munchies

Is B3ndy Ok??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun she's fine. Said she'd try and pop on sometime. Mmmmmm...minstrels! I love them!

Sarah.....what a pain in the  . Hope you get it sorted. Have a lovely weekend eating junk and drinking lots!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just had a sneaky weigh and most of the fluid has gone. I knew it would as I have stopped peeing!!
I got a big bag of mistrels and a big bag of peanut m and ms for dh swimmers!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry guys can't chat this aft as really busy again.  Will try to log on before I leave if nt have a top weekend and will chat on Tuesday.

Will let you know if I test in the morning or if AF arrives before then.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You better let us know missy. I would so love for and "oldie" to get a bfp 

and Binty have a top weekend whatever happens


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah Binty, must let us kow hun. I won't be back on till wednesday! Good luck


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I iwll be about tuesday am then in a course all afternoon. So binty keep us posted


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I will promise I'll let you all know - feel really weird.

Sorry TMI but seem to be leaking a bit down there today never had it before and still no sign of AF


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Fingers crossed binty            
Let's hope you get a bfp!
strawbs xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks

missed you all like crazy these last few days - you haven't been far from my thoughts.

Binty - sending you lots of    for some good news this month.

Kerry - enjoy your long Bank Hol weekend - got anything nice planned.

Hi ya Sal - sorry to hear about your aunty, must be sad to see her like that...but at least you and your mum are looking after her well.

Sarah -    at the junk food and wine competitions!! sounds like my idea of fun - and hey - it's a long weekend so why not!!

Well - it's been a poo few days - we were told y'day that for security reasons the big whig out in Angola was refusing to ok my travel and accommodation out there, and this was confirmed this morning as the guy that dh works under says he can't do anything to change this. I was a bit   at first...specially at the thought of having to go back to work possibly but dh says seeing as i've already been paid what i would have been given salary wise that i should make the most of the opportunity and spend the month having some proper R&R....AND we can start ttc again   .
Can't believe they are willing to chuck away £200 already spent on sorting me a visa, and £200 on jabs and malaria tabs, stupid people! but they just weren't willing to take responsibility for my safety!

Soooo - we're off to Brittany at 3.30am tomorrow    for a week and then it's back to blighty and looks like a nice relaxing month at home I guess.

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we will all have to come down and keep you company you could make one of your cakes for us!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

You do deserve a break hun - will you still be ok to TTC even though you had the jabs etc?

Sal.. mummmm cakes sounds a good idea


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...so glad your alright hun. Fab news though that you can have the time off. Make sure you make the most of it! 

Sal....forgot to say before sorry about your Aunt, its so sad when family gets older. But like B3ndy says she's got you and your mum to chivy her up.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We are ok about Aunty Doh. she has seen alot in her time and I dont think she minds that it is nearly up. but she has deteriorated since last week and she looked terrible. But like you say at least we go and cheer her up. thanks girls

B3ndy  You got any plans for all that spare time??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the cakes Sal!!

Binty - this month is a right off anyway - as i'm cd20 or sommit today (God - can't remember the last time I forgot to keep a count of my cycle!!) and I was going to wait for witch to arrive then start again, but was wondering about the jabs.

Sal - were you given advice as to how long you had to wait before getting jiggy after having yellow fever jab?
not sure what going to do - dh is already chivving me to get along to the local council gym every day - as that's what i would have done if i was in Angola - and apart from that - no - no idea.

i've already rung work to let them know what's going on - they say of course if I want to go back i'm more than welcome...yeah my  !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I love your response to going in work

We were told that 2 to 3 weeks and we were ok for jiggy jiggy.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...don't you dare go back into work missy! Thats an order, or I'll send the work   round! Going to the gym sounds like a good idea. See how you feel.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and lots and lots and lots of shopping


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cool - that would work out ok with my next cycle I guess.

  at the work   ...I wouldn't take much encouragement NOT to go in....as for the shopping Sal - i've spent a fair bit of the salary already on bikinis etc ready for my month in the sun!!  b***tards!!

funny - i got a 'reading' done by someone recently by post - and she said there would be good news in Oct...I can but hope!!

btw - had a call from my mum this aft to say my cousin has had her baby this morning - her first - a little girl called lola - how cute! but she's in intensive care coz she has fluid on her lungs (apparantly my cousin was all sorted for natural birth and got so far and then the bubba wouldn't come out so they had to give her an emergency c section)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

whats her name?? She will be ok. It happens to alot of babies. DD took that long to come out that they had me prepper for theatre then she changed her mind and put in an appreance after 34 hours in labour


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy..  looks like they've deleted the name  
Sal.. 34 hours don't think i could cope with that


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wonder why they deleted the name? her name is the same as Sara Cox's daughter

THIRTY FOUR hours - that sounds like a punishing labour!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

24 hours slow and v v painful labour then 10 hours full blown pushing and shoving. No food or water either. I was not happy


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Not surprising you weren't happy what with the no food thing  we know you love it so much


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no blinkin wonder - but it was worth it in the end eh!! you just have to look at her cheeky chops in your pic and all that pain forgotten....or maybe not?!!  

Kerry - meant to say - liking the new 'look' ...think that's the 3rd of 4th new 'look' i've seen on you since joining FF last Aug!!  ..which does dh prefer the blonde or brunette look?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blond definitely! I like the brunette!  

I'm off now girlies. Have a super duper weekend all of you, I love you lots. WIll try and check in over the weekend but if I don't "see" you Weds.

K
xxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have a top bank hols chuck

and all the rest of you lovely clomid chicks!!...i'm off to finish off the packing!

have a good one and see's ya all Sept 4th!!

S
xx

(good luck Binty - here's hoping I get back from France to some good news)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

missed you B3ndy but have a fab holiday

Binty good luck hun 

Kerry  have agood one

Off to cut dd's hair

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I've missed you all  

Well have a top weekend all.  If I've any news I post over the weekend if not chat to you all on Tuesday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicks


Anything to report??

Cd 29 for me and still a no show. Starting to do my head in. I had forgot just how hard the 2ww can be. 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

[email protected]@dy hell I AM BACK ON LINE!!!!!  

How is everyone?  Binty / Sal any news  

Kerry & B3ndy are 'off today' is Flower around?  

How was your weekend?  Mine was OK except I have the worst spots ever and feel sooooo ugly  

TTFN
Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Lovely to have you back hun.

I still have nothing to report.v v dry skin which like you kow is a sign of pg but I am not getting my hopes up. Only time will tell. But if shes coming I wish she would get her [email protected] in gear


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

No time to catch up on personals just yet, have 2 days off at work and hell has broken loose!  Have i missed anything?

good news - dh got the job woooo-hoooo   Needless to say vast amounts of  have been consumed this weekend! he starts in 2 weeks so has 2 weeks to chill.   Been ill twice since weds, vomiting and pain, can't wait to get to consultant appt now to see whats what.

booked next Monday off to have a day off with dh before he starts his new job and were going to my (ex) friends brothers funeral on friday so only here till thurs

Update me with any news! back in a bit xxx  Is B3ndy away now?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Sarah.. fantastic that your back hun
Sal.. sending you loads of  
Flower.. great news about dh's job

Ended up doing a test yesterday morning and got BFN within the hour the old  arrived with vengence  she's being a really big pain in the  

Better get some work done will chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry binty, i hadnt read back the messages so didnt know you were waiting  xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty -  hun why does that always happen   how are you feeling?

Sal - Sending you lots of       

Flower - Woo Hoo!!!! Well done DH!!!!!!  Are you sleeping better now?

B3ndy off on hols now until the 4th I think and Kerry is back tomorrow isn't she?

I have acupuncture tonight so am well looking forward to that!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww Binty so sorry hun. 

Flower  wooohooooooooo tell him well done

B3ndy is in Brittany this week so not about. 

AF still not here but feels like she is round the corner


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls 

sleeping a bit better but i think i've been on permanent battle through if you know what i mean, on autopilot keeping going etc, and now he has had a job and we can relax i feel even worse, sickly and waking in the night etc. hopefully that will pass.

Sal, how late are you?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

only cd 29 but I am usually bang on or early. Not gettingmy hopes up but just want it to arrive as I feel so bloated

You will have to try and book a dirty weekend away fro you and dh to get over all the stress. 

What times your appt tomorrow?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

having bad cramps today and painkillers aren't helping


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

poor chicken. Get a hot drink and if they dont go get yourself home to bed thats an order!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty - if you have to stay in work is there anyway you can get to the shops at lunchtime and get a heat patch to put on your belly, they are like having a hwb or wheat bag but more discreet?

Sal -  how late does that make you then one day?

we're having to watch our money probably upto xmas but we said we'd try and have a night in a hotel in november hopefully for his bday. still need to pull our purse strings in for a bit x[br]: 29/08/06, 11:36sal, not got an appt tomorrow, did you mean me? my consultant one is 13th Sept xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Flower my head is up my bottom today. I hate knicker watch and it is just so cold


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its like Winter!  blasted rain.  are you thinking of testing?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I really dont know. To be honest the thought of being pg scares the [email protected] out of me. Especially as I always seem to get caught around my birthday in august. and last time we were going to Egypt and it just feels like history repeating it self. I think thats why I am so all over the place


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god you poor thing 
it doesnt meant that history will repeat itself you know although i understand why it would feel like that 
are you one day late?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah only one day late and I have been reduced to a jibbering wreck. I got pg with dd in August and then when I went to TGH to see the same cons he said start the clomid and see what happens. I got pg straight after. And here we are again it is August and I have just seen the cons. I am trying really hard not to stress about it us to be honest I would prefer not to get pg until after our holiday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

try and not stress hun, that will only delay AF its coming, keep me posted. will be back in a bit xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Sal - I am staying positive for you...try and stay calm hun....don't know what else to say!!!!!!

God I feel   today in fact I have been like that on and off for ages...keep crying all the time and just feel bitter and sad  

Binty - You OK Hun?

Flower -did you get really pi$$ed on Thursday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww poor Sarah. Have a good cry and get smashed with DH. 

I think it is all over now any way. Just been and spotting has started. Quite glad in a way


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. so sorry hun at least you can stop worrying now
Sarah.. let it all out sweetie  

Painkillers have started to work   good job really as have a client meeting @ 2pm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, Sal, Binty 

I think we have all really been down recently haven't we 

Sarah - we got very smashed!  was in our local for 6pm with friends and SIL/BIL.  had something to eat about 9pm then decided to head into town for a boogie, got in at 1am. had such a laugh and lots of    dh was very drunk and was a little worse for wear for golf on friday!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good you both deserved it.

i am off now to collect dd then take her to swimming lessons.

Sarah  I am thinking of you hun

SAl xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hormones eh  

Sal, big hugs to you, if AF comes have a nice glass of vino  

  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Girls  
sounds like a fab night Flower 
Sal -  I agree have a glass of vino tonight hun
Binty - glad you are feeling a little better!!!!

Think I will tell my acupuncturist to concentrate on my spotty skin, my bitter and twistedness and oh yeh my IF!!!!!!!  Gonna have her work cut out isn't she?  I am soooo looking forward to my cons appointment in september!!!!!  

BTW DH reckons I need counselling  

Right best do some work!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

enjoy your session tonight Sarah and sleep well.
me too, best get some work done, only in till thurs then off fri/mon.

btw girls remember i told you about my friend that i fell out with about 14 months ago and her bro has just passed away, dh went to see her and she was asking after me etc, i'm going to the funeral with dh, gonna be very mixed emotions xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sent all three of you some bubbles


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks   here are some for you guys too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are some from me


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and here is some back to you Binty!!!!!     

Right I am off in a bit!!!!! TTFN

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a good evening everyone - chat tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, how are we today?

is kerry back today?

having horrible ovulation symptoms, backache, tummy ache, nausea. couldnt even face BMS last night, wasnt bothered as sick of having to have BMS to rule, had a bath and went to bed.  much enjoyed "normal" jiggy over the weekend.  sat in work with wheat bag and had some paracetamol.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  snap I feel pants today. Tummy is killing me and have horrid back ache but at least af is here now full flow so maybe I can shift some bloat

how are we all??

Kerry  Nice toi have you back

Sarah  How you feeling today chick??

binty  you ok or do you feel like me??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we can moan and groan together Sal. so AF arrived?  you ok about it?  you back on clomid now then? x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

In a strange way I am glad it arrived. And I am going to start the clomid after our holiday. I dont really want to get pg before we go away. and I still want toloose another 5 lbs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right so will that be starting ttc around xmas then?

I feel dreadful today. there are a lot of bugs going about so unless its that on top of ov pains


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It was really hard for me to get out of bed this morning too. If these af pains dont go soon Iam off home. I want to be right for tomorrow as I have a course then we are going to the theatre. Wont that be fun with af pains


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

get yerself home if you can hun, i would if it wasnt for the fact i'm only here today and tomorrow then off till tues, i need to try and shift some work.  for the theatre, get some stick on heat patches and dose up on PK's a few hours before you go


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

think your right. I will wait for my colleague to come in then get off. I feel like I have been run over


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

get yourself home and onto the settee or in bed if you can, get dosed up. nothing worse than being in work like that


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Gosh I missed you all! And guess what, poorly sick too! Gotterrible sore throat and cold, started on Sunday and has steadily got worse. DBB left me loads to do, but she's off out soon so I can take my time.

Flower.....  for DH about the job. I so happy for you both, what a weight lifted that is. Sorry your suffering with OV pains hun  

Sal....Sorry   got you honey, silly . big   to you too.

Binty.....Ditto to you hun, sorry she got you  

Sarah...how was your acu session hun? How you feeling? Why does DH think you need counselling??

Back soon as DBB has gone.

Love you all
xxxx

PS. Due to test today but no PG tests in the house, no signs of AF or PG so will leave it till after the weekend...maybe!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry, sorry you feel so pants too   ooooh good luck   

I'm gonna try and get some work done, back in a bit.  sal get home xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I really don't want to be here today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know the feeling, i feel pants     Everything aches.  might miss WW tonight and just go home to bed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think DH is out tonight so I might do the same. He ran me a bath last night bless him.  I just feel so tired all the time. We went to Southport on Monday, took Max and walked him on the beach. On the way home I had 3 seperate naps about 15 mins each. Could it be this cold wiping me out, or could it be the Clomid? Its  . Been sleeping so well though, like a log.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

could be a mixture of things hun, you might be run down with the cold, clomid on top and AF being due too x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD28 and really don't know what to do. We're away this weekend, and I know it'll be a drinking weekend. Don't know whether to test before or wait and see what happens. Forgot how horrid all the waiting is on Clomid.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what were your last clomid cycles like or do you know what they were like when you first went on clomid?

I'm gonna have to give in and have a stronger PK, my AF ones. This is horrible, feels like AF pains, as if I dont have enough with AF ones!!! How are we supposed to want BMS feeling like this[br]: 30/08/06, 11:30Looks like Sal is offline, hope she has got out of work to go home x[br]: 30/08/06, 11:32Feel like 

  

Just taken my stronger PK's (the ones that Bev advised me to have for AF pains) so I'll probably be high as a kite soon with any luck 

I'm supposed to have 2 more clomid cycles, not sure i can stomach it. think this might have to be it x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good Morning ladies

How are you all?

Kerry test before the weekend hun, you'll only worry about it otherwise!!

Flower don't give up hun, you can do it, another two months at least you know you've given yourself the best chance before next steps.

Sal sending   your way hun.  Try not to think too much of the past the stress will do you no good at all, how many times have you told me not to worry    

Binty i'm sorry hun, I really thought this was your month.

Sarah you OK hun?  Why does DH think you need counselling?

Sending you all  

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Bev - not long left now hun!  you enjoying the shorter working weeks?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Shorter weeks are good flower, still not quite got my head round this relaxation thing, seemed to spend most of the time off cooking or cleaning or something else equally mundane - must try harder


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No more leakage or contractions I hope hun? Will get a test tonight, although I'm not sure if I ov'd CD16 in which case would eb too early. Will try anyway.  

Flower...God, your really suffering aren't you hun. Could these pains be cyst related as well as OV?  

Poor Sal...hope you feel better hun.  

Sarah...where are you hun?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Plenty of both i'm afraid!  Going for follow up this afternoon so will tell them again.  I'm armed with information this afternoon so I hope that I get a doctor who will actually listen to me!  There is a simple test that they can do to check if its amniotic fluid, but they've never done it on me despite going in three times....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How   is that! God these Dr's...I swear some of them got their medical licenses free with Rice Crispies!! What time are you going hun?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

3.45 appointment, leaving at 3.00.  A couple of ladies PM'd me and said they can do this stick test thing (a bit like a urine sample thing).  They just take away they pad that you've had on and check it!!!  Sorry if TMI!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Are you going to ask about it? I bet wearing pads is the last thing you thought you'd be doing at this stage!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats the first question on my list.  I am going through liners like there is no tomorrow, it just feels so wrong.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats a bit out of order that they havent done the test yet?  you go girl, and get all the answers to your concerns. dont let them fob you off.  good luck and let us know how you get on.

dh just phoned, he has been to have a look around his new place of work and he says it looks really good, phew!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Flower completely forgot to comment this morning, I read that DH got the job, that is such good news.  Congratulations, I hope he is very happy.....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Sal.. hope your at home now with a hot water bottle.  I don't feel too bad today went home and had really early night.
Kerry.. sorry your feeling so poop its probably the cold, Clomid and AF due.  Get a test this evening and do it tomorrow or Friday morning otherwise you'll only worry over the weekend.  
Flower.. great news that dh liked his new place.  My dh had an interview at 12 today not heard anything from him yet so keeping mmy fingers crossed its good news 
Bev.. make sure you don't leave the Dr's till they do the test insist on it.  
Sarah.. where are you  

Been really busy today and Af looks like its slowing down which is great cause we go away on Sunday till Wednesday on a cruise with friends to celebrate their 40th anniversary and 60th b'days.

Binty


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Flower is the mefenamic acid kicking in yet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Binty that sounds nice hun. Where abouts are you going?

Bev....make sure you get some answers hun. Let m eknow how you go.

Flower....you spaced out yet missy? Glad DH likes his workplace. Is it near home?

Going for lunch in a sec....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty - good luck for dh, fingers and toes crossed. I know how hard it is.  Weekend sounds fab 

Bev - not kicked in yet, just had some soup so i dont feel sick.  got my wheat bag but not sure if i can use it when i'm ovulating, not that we have done much BMS but you never know. so i dont know if it can harm anything.  dh is happy just to be back in work, the money is less but if I've learnt anything this past few months its that money isnt everything.  

Kerry - 

Sal must have gone home. have we heard from sarah yet today?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sailing from Southampton to Rotterdam to Bruge and back Southampton.

Really looking forward to it as never been on a cruise before trying to sort out what to pack   we've got a formal, informal and casual night.

Flower.. hope the pills kick in soon

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That sounds great Binty.  Casual would be easy, jeans and a nice top, informal something like black pants and formal, nice dress or something?

Just had a peice of cake in work to cheer me up.  not going to weigh in tonight, gonna go home, straight into a big deep bath and into pj's then hopefully try and have some ease of pain to have BMS with dh.  WW will just have to take a back seat this week


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just a quickie  yep I am at home. Left work at 10am still feel like poop   got the hwb and loads of pk's

Bev    Good luck this afternioon. and if your not happy with what they offer makemthem listen. this is your precious cargo 

I will catch up tomorrow. 

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal  glad you are at home, take it easy tonight chicken xxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....  take care honey

Binty....cruise sounds lovely hun

Flower....I'm sure a batha nd PJ's will do the trick hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

These tablets not working, might have to take a 2nd one. can't remember what consultant said but its about 3 hours now since i took it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Be careful Flower, especially driving home hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree gonna wait till i get home and eat then take another


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good idea. Hope it helps ease your pain a bit  

God today is dragging!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Flower you take care hun - can you leave early  

Just got an email from my friend about the cruise saying we have to have DJ/evening gown for formal, lounge suit/cocktail dress for informal and tailored trousers/skirt for casual - no jeans allowed  .  Don't know what still fits me   I put on some weight after op and not been able to get rid of it.  Will have to have try everything on this evening otherwise I'll have to go shopping on Saturday and buy some clothes which itsn't good what with dh out of work 

Sorry for the panic post but don't know what to do


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks. Was just thinking that, keep thinking it must be 4pm by now. I've got TONS of work to do, only here tomorrow  but just cant be fussed, feel pants and taking my mind of it reading FF! I'll regret it tomorrow when its chaos, all to have 2 days off[br]: 30/08/06, 15:21blimey Binty, not asking much are they! i wouldnt class cocktail dress as informal! Have you got a nice black dress you can wear, i swear by one of mine for my "fat days" (which is every day  ) kind of stretch and wrap around. you can dress up with nice shoes and jewellry or something.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty don't panic hun. I'm sure what you've got will fit. If not nip to NEw Look or Mark One (MKOne) or H&M for a couple fo cheapy things that will get you through the weekend. Or be naughty like I am and buy a few outfits, keep the labels in and take them back! Done that lots of times...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry thats fab!  good idea about the cheaper shops if it comes to it.  Or order from next on line and get it delivered then send it back! 

Boss has just phoned, he is on his way in, better get straight ....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn bosses! Thank crunchie DBB is out all afternoon.

Yeah Binty Next would be good, can get next day delivery too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and they do bigger sizes for us "normal" women [br]: 30/08/06, 15:31right will say bye girls, boss is on way and i want to try and get ready so i can go on the dot of 4. can't wait to get in the bath!

see you tomorrow, have a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower hope you feel better tomorrow xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tips   will def look at MkOne Iusually get most of my cheap holiday clothes there.  Typical of our friends deciding on an cruise with P&O and the Oriana no less (hope I don't come back with a dodgie tum)  

Flower.. get yourself home have a nice long bath hopefully that will make you feel a bit better.

Kerry.. how lovely not to have DBB in mine keep hovering round asking the most stupid questions


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is but she's phone dme about 6 times! Pain in the !! Dh works for MKOne, he's a retail auditor. I get 40% discount! Imagine that in MKOne! Their stuff is cheap anyway, so with discount next to nothing!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats amazing getting that discount  

Well off home soon will try to chat more tomorrow but seem to be getting really busy again


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning


Justa quuickie as I am going in work late then onto a course. 

Hope your asll ok and I will catch up later

Still feel pants though

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here today   might not be around much just feel so rubbish and wanna hide away and not see anyone....basically I did that yesterday I lay in bed with my 3 babies and hid away....wish I could do that forever.

hope you are all OK

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awwww sarah we are here if you need us.

Take care of you

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning

awww sarah you ok sweetie? you know where we are 

Sal, still no better?  

Kerry, hows you?  

Binty, any luck with the clothes?  

I still have low back ache but it has eased a bit from yesterday. the bath didnt help at all so had another PK before bed. still managed to BMS,   its horrible when you have to do it, it was quite uncomfortable. but at least we know we have done every other day over the vital time.  

I'm finishing today so must get on... xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sal.. hope the course goes ok
Sarah.. you know where we are if you want to chat   - we all have [email protected] times and they do pass
Kerry.. you around today
Flower.. you must be busy

Well got home late, met dh for a couple of   then went straight to bed, had to be in the office at 7:30 this morning   for a meeting which has just finished.  Will have to try the clothes on this evening before going to darts got an idea what I want to fit just hope they do 

Anyway got to catch up on emails etc. TTFN

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

in work now and just want to go home. I have just got some tickets to take dd to see disney on ice. She should enjoy it.

this rain is really getting me down too.

Sarah  hows you??

Flower  Dont work to hard

Binty  Hiya chick

Kerry  where are you hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

weather is poo today! hope its not like this for funeral tomorrow, it makes it even more depressing 

time for lunch  starving!

you at the theatre tonight Sal? hows the pains? keep dosed up

dh is just out looking at cars, we worked it out that his petrol car would cost a fortune to run to his new job so he is getting a diesel[br]: 31/08/06, 12:05omg! i hope kerry isnt here because she tested this morning and got good news!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I might send her a text if we dont hear from her soon.

And yes the theatre tonight. the pains are easing off they are better when I am moving about. Believe it or not I went out on my bike last night and within 5 minutes the pains had gone. I was going really well the rain had stopped then I got a puncture. the heavans opened and I ended up pushing my bike home and got totally soaked. It really wasnt my day yesterday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh good idea Sal text her!!!!

Flower - hope it is good news!!!!

Binty - Hiya hun!

Sun is shining here so not all bad....I have booked myself a pedicure for tomorrow BUT cancelled my hair appointment for tonight as just can't face my pregnant hairdresser (today is her last day before maternity leave starts!)

Hey do you like my new pic of Bowie?  I really want to show you milton and freddie but can't bear to take bow off here and don't know how to do a gallery  

yesterday was lovely with all 3 purring on the bed with me all day!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

he looks all grown up now. A proper young man


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i lurve it sarah but please put under it again "my baby, bowie stewart" I loved that!!!

Sal, they say exercise is the best thing for AF pain, but i've only ever managed that once.  It takes all my effort to get out of bed! well done girl.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OK flower just for you!!!!  

Sal - he is really grown up and is so clever and well behaved!!!  Milton and Freddie wreck everything and bowie always comes in to tell me when they are misbehaving!!!!  The other day I got home to find Bowie looking worried at the bottom of the tree in the field next door and Freddie and Milton were at the top of the tree!!!!!  I think Bowie was trying to tell them it was dangerous and to get down!!!  Maybe they are naughty cos there is 2 of them!  Bow was always an angel!!!!!

The kittens get neutered on Monday so hopefully that will calm them down!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i had felt so rotten all day i was prepared to try anything and it defo worked.

I have sent her an email and no reply so gonna send her a quick text


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww bless them 

god i hope its good news or that she is ok, she didnt say she was off? unless DBB is around

just going to make a peppermint tea for tummy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just got a text back and Kerry is ok. Just full of a cold so she has stayed in bed. she hasnt tested yet she is too scared. she is gonna do one tomorrow and let us know


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sending her    vibes for testing...good for her having a day off!!!!

I just couldn't get out of bed yesterday felt so   did not feel guilty though as last time I had a day off was December when I was m/c even then I came in to work the next day and had to pretend to be   as it was 22nd December!!!!!!!

Right I am off for lunch in a bit - catch you later!!!!!!!!!!

Flower - Urghhhh I hate peppermint tea!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate tea total!!!

I am off for my boring course now. I wont be back on as then off to the theatre.

Have a good afternoon and fab evening ladies.

tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sarah    I am thinking about you hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Sal, have a lovely weekend, I wont be on line till Tuesday now.

oh i have to have a cuppa in the morning to wake me up!

Sarah  some times you need days like that hon x

Sending Kerry  as i wont be here to find out if its good news[br]: 31/08/06, 12:53back in a bit xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. I never used to like pepermint tea until after my op now can't get enough  
Sal.. hope you feel better for this evening and have a fab time
Sarah.. Bowie looks lovely.  My two cuddle up like that when I'm home they are so sweet.
Kerry..   hope you feel better soon and sending loads of   for testing

Well v. busy loads of figures to go through so not sure how much I'll be on today.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

mmm I love 'normal' tea!!!!!  Drink tons of the stuff but only de-caf now....started when I got my BFP and stuck to de-caf ever since.

God I feel so tired today!!!!!!!  Gotta pop to tesco after work then its home to bed for me!!!  

Nights are getting darker so don't feel so bad geting my PJ's on early!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Winter is definitely drawing in!  its horrible.  I miss the sun 

ewww i hate de-caf tea, think its because i am so fussy about my tea, i like it just right. de-caf is just wrong!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh that's what DH says!!!!!  I am just trying to be healthy and I read that caffeine can increase your chance of m/c so just trying to be careful incase I ever get another BFP!!!!    I must admit when af arrives I have a big mug of strong builders tea!!!!!

Roll on 4.30pm ..........BTW why did everyone moan about the hot weather in July   I would do anything for that sunshine again!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the tea!!

I moaned, a little bit, purely because it was hell working in it and sleeping, but its so nice to plonk in the garden when you get home from work[br]: 31/08/06, 14:30dh has just phoned, he has bought a new car! its a diesel which is what we needed to save on the cost of him travelling (70 miles appx a day) to and from his new job. Oooooh excited! gonna go and see it tonight, sounds lovely. An audi tdi. at last things are looking up for us


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww thats great so glad things are getting better!    BTW its pi$$ing down here now!!!!  Do you think its time to pack my flip flops away


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no you hang onto them kidda, the sun may yet come back! its too warm for full shoes isnt it, i've got balerina type pumps on and feet are roasting!

have a look at here www.olay.co.uk - free sample of new cream i love freebies!![br]: 31/08/06, 15:34I'm offski soon girls -

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!! 
See you tuesday 
lots of love xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a fab long weekend hun...you lucky thing  

I am gonna log off shortly so BYEEEEEEEEE Everyone!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

Well think it might just be me Sal and Binty   Kerry are you in today any news    

Gwen thanks for letting us know about Mrs Nikki give her my love I miss her so much  

Might not be on too much today as am pretty busy!!!!!

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

how are you feeling today Sarah any better??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Sarah.. how are you feeling today    Don't pack you flip flops away just yet as you never know what the weather will do  
Sal.. how was the show last night did dd enjoy it 
Kerry.. are you around today?

Sorry if TMI thought AF was nearly finished yesterday pm woke up this morning with lower pain and passed a big clot   just having achey feeling now so taken some more painkillers.

Looks like I'm going to be busy again today as off from tonight and not back in work till Thursday  

Sending you all loads      as its seems we all need them

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - How are you feeling now?  I never get clots well apart from when I m/c ......

Sal - Much better thanks hun......had a good cry last night and 2 glasses of wine   oh and for my tea I had 15 chicken dippers!!!!!!!!

Kerry not about is she off work again?  Shall we text her?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had chicken nuggets on Monday and they were delic!!

I want to go home. all the work systems have gone down so we cant work anyway. 

theatre was brill. DD didnt come it was just me and dh. and we went to the pub for steak and chips which was lovely too 
sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. Yum steak & chips my favorite
Sarah.. a good cry and a couple glasses of wine always seem to do the trick with me.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah and Binty  I am off now so you two have a good weekend.

Sarah  Take care

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal!!!!!  Think you have already gone  

Binty just you and me now hun and I am pretty busy so will try and pop on later if not have a good one hun!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bye Sal - sorry I missed you hope you have a fab weekend

Sarah.. know the feeling v.busy aswell

Only 2 hours to go then off till Thursday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oops hun I forgot have a fab time   you deserve a break


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm skiving at the mo and doing some work on my assignment think I've got the bare bones of it  

At least it makes me look like I'm busy working  

What are you doing this weekend?  Have you got anything nice planned?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not much at all Binty......quiet one really....going shopping with my neice tomorrow and that's it!!!!!  We are pretty skint at the moment so gonna just stay in with DH and my babies


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a great time what ever you do - snuggling up and spending time together is always a good idea.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66807.new#new

xx


----------

